# Kevin Steen Has Arrived.



## TrentBarretaFan

Yes! Finally!


----------



## JJJ

NXT roster is crazy


----------



## Flux

:moyes1


----------



## Flashyelbow

Whoa!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17

*KILL STEEN KILL*


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: KILL STEEN KILL*

Excellent. Steen vs Generico comes to WWE.


----------



## fiddlecastro

*Re: KILL STEEN KILL*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Paradise Hero

*Re: KILL STEEN KILL*

:banderas


----------



## njcam

*WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

Source: WWE.COM

WWE has signed Canadian Superstar Kevin Steen to its NXT division. The burly, outspoken, Package Piledriving Quebec native, who bolts around the ring with equal parts grace and bad intentions, thrives on throwing fists and talking trash.

A 14-year veteran, Steen began training, with his parents’ approval, when he was a teenager. Possessing what no less than “Stone Cold” Steve Austin has described as a “hell of an arsenal,” Steen has earned many accolades in North America and abroad, including the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Ring of Honor heavyweight championships. In 2013, the magazine Pro Wrestling Illustrated ranked him 10th on its annual list of the world’s top 500 wrestlers.

Along the way to becoming a world-class competitor, he also amassed one of the largest followings of any wrestler outside WWE, a fanbase that belts out their “Fight, Steen, fight!” mantra with pride. In his first official interview as a WWE signee, Steen spoke to WWE.com about his long-awaited signing, his expectations for NXT, WWE Network’s debut on Rogers Communications and his well-documented passion for visiting zoos.


----------



## The True Believer

Watch him get released for being too fat.


----------



## Mr. I

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-kevin-steen-26556027

It's now official.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Badass.


----------



## DavidBrian

lol


----------



## Smoogle

all the favorite indie wrestlers are getting grab up im sure few more are coming - lets see who survives this vs NXT home grown talent.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Vince is probably like what the fuck Paul?! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Onyx

Does he have mic skills and charisma?


----------



## Flashyelbow

skyman101 said:


> Does he have mic skills and charisma?



Massive skills look him up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

OH HELL YEAH

I have extremely high hopes for Kevin Steen. He's great on the mic and wrestling the WWE style will be great for him. If he doesn't change his character and personality I think he could be pretty big on Raw.

Now, how likely do you guys think that Steen and Zayn debuting on Raw together as a tag-team is? I think it may happen.


----------



## Mr. I

skyman101 said:


> Does he have mic skills and charisma?


Very much so. He's a great wrestler, but his biggest skill is his speaking ability, he was one of the best talkers on the independents.


----------



## El Dandy

Have a feeling he's gonna get lost in the shuffle and will never make it out of development.

He has a lot of things going against him and the NXT roster is stacked. You have guys like Death Machine who've been there a year who are just doing house shows and haven't even started yet.

Hopefully he's able to adapt to not using curse words as promo crutches and I hope they don't take away too much of his arsenal.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Fight, Steen, Fight - YES!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

It was saddening at first as ROH lost one of its precious gems. But I'm happy for him.

I'm just curious how many moves of his moveset will not be allowed in a WWE ring.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*


----------



## L.I.O.

What are they doing? Keeping the names now? I mean I'm all for it but damn, this is crazy.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*






But in all seriousness, :mark:. Hope he can make it and be the Steen that got him over in ROH and PWG and whatnot.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

FUCK YES!


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Not really a fan, but congrats to him still.

inb4 the "What's so great about Kevin Steen" thread is created


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


>


----------



## Serko

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

Do you think they'll relive the Steen-Zayn feud at NXT or Raw?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

*Steen vs Ambrose - Hardcore Match. Come on WWE. Make it happen :zayn3*


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

The NXT roster is going to look like PURE MONEY within the next couple of months depending on when the latest signings debut.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Lighten up you negative nancies, here's the full interview from wwe.com - http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-kevin-steen-26556027



> WWE has signed Canadian Superstar Kevin Steen to its NXT division. The burly, outspoken, Package Piledriving Quebec native, who bolts around the ring with equal parts grace and bad intentions, thrives on throwing fists and talking trash.
> 
> A 14-year veteran, Steen began training, with his parents’ approval, when he was a teenager. Possessing what no less than “Stone Cold” Steve Austin has described as a “hell of an arsenal,” Steen has earned many accolades in North America and abroad, including the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Ring of Honor heavyweight championships. In 2013, the magazine Pro Wrestling Illustrated ranked him 10th on its annual list of the world’s top 500 wrestlers.
> 
> Along the way to becoming a world-class competitor, he also amassed one of the largest followings of any wrestler outside WWE, a fanbase that belts out their “Fight, Steen, fight!” mantra with pride. In his first official interview as a WWE signee, Steen spoke to WWE.com about his long-awaited signing, his expectations for NXT, WWE Network’s debut on Rogers Communications and his well-documented passion for visiting zoos.
> 
> Watch NXT on WWE Network | WWE Network arrives in Canada!
> 
> WWE.COM: Congratulations on your signing. How’s it feel to finally be part of WWE?
> 
> KEVIN STEEN: It feels great. I’ve been waiting for this pretty much my whole career, so it’s pretty nice to finally get to do it now.
> 
> WWE.COM: Fans who know you love you, but many WWE fans might not be familiar with you. How would you describe your style?
> 
> STEEN: I think I’m pretty apt at every style. I can do highflying and that kind of surprises people, considering my size. I can do technical wrestling as well. I guess my specialty would be brawling, but I’ve been known to dip into whatever I need throughout my career, so I think I’m pretty versatile.
> 
> WWE.COM: You’ve probably been on the WWE radar for some time. What do you think ultimately led to your signing?
> 
> STEEN: William Regal came to a wrestling show I was taking part in in California almost a year ago exactly, I believe it was Aug. 31 of last year, and it was for PWG, Pro Wrestling Guerrilla. The match I had that night, I think did a lot. I had never met William Regal before; I didn’t know him at all. I had great respect for him already; he’s actually been one of my favorite wrestlers for quite some time. To have him watch my match and take the time to tell me what he thought and give me advice was already great, but then a couple days later, I was contacted to see if I wanted to be part of a tryout camp. Just to have somebody like William Regal have enough esteem for me to go as far as to actually recommend me for a tryout meant a lot. Then I went to the tryout camp and I got through it, and what made me stand out were the promos, where we basically had to sell ourselves verbally. That’s always been one of my strong suits — the way I talk and what I say. I make it count, and I think that went pretty far in getting me to where I am now.
> 
> WWE.COM: Speaking of your interview skills, it was during a chance encounter in an airport with “Stone Cold” Steve Austin that you received the advice to “never stop running your mouth.” Clearly you view trash-talk as a pivotal ingredient to your success.
> 
> STEEN: I don’t think I would’ve had the success I’ve had if I hadn’t met him. I mean, I may have figured it out on my own eventually, but him telling me that in 2005 really put it into my head. And then I realized it made sense, because if you look at “Stone Cold” or The Rock — you know, the biggest WWE Superstars there have ever been — at that time, in 2005, they weren’t full-time actors, but they were still the biggest names in wrestling. Steve Austin was my favorite wrestler from the moment I saw him. When he came into WWE at the time as The Ringmaster, I was already sold on him.
> 
> So when he became “Stone Cold,” that’s when he really started “running his mouth,” as he put it. When he told me to never stop running my mouth, it made sense to me. It clicked. I was like, “Of course!” Because that’s what he did. The next night, I was again at Pro Wrestling Guerrilla in California, and I began running my mouth. I immediately put it to good use. The difference was instantaneous. The attention I got from the fans and the buzz around me in wrestling grew exponentially from that point on. It was a pivotal moment, for sure. Like I said, maybe I would’ve figured it out on my own eventually, but having the biggest name in WWE history tell you something really hammers it into your head pretty quick.
> 
> 
> WWE.COM: With all due respect, some have argued that you’ve never quite fit the profile of a typical WWE Superstar. Did you ever have any doubt that you’d find yourself here?
> 
> STEEN: I actually didn’t, and that might be hard to believe for a lot of people. I’ve encountered a lot of people in my career that didn’t think I’d ever get to WWE, but I’m actually really proud to be an exception, which is what I’ve been pretty much my entire career, everywhere I’ve went. I’ve never been the norm and I take great pride in that, but I never doubted that I would get here eventually.
> 
> WWE.COM: Have you started training at WWE’s Performance Center yet?
> 
> STEEN: No, I start Aug. 25, in a couple weeks. I’m really looking forward to it. I had the chance to go there just last week and got to see how everything works and meet everybody there, and it was really good, so I’m looking forward to being there full time.
> 
> WWE.COM: The WWE Performance Center just celebrated its one-year anniversary. What are your thoughts on the facility, the curriculum and the coaching staff?
> 
> STEEN: I remember a year ago when I would read all the NXT guys commenting on Twitter about how amazing the Performance Center was — not only the way it works but the actual building itself. When I went there in March for the tryout camp, I could see what they were talking about. There are seven rings and there’s a conditioning room and it’s just a dream for somebody who does what we do to have a chance to develop themselves in that environment. And then the coaches who are there, their names speak for themselves as far as how well they can help somebody build and develop himself to become a WWE Superstar. I think everybody who’s there is very lucky to be there and that’s why pretty much everybody in independent wrestling wants to get there. So I feel very lucky to have the chance to be in that environment.
> 
> WWE.COM: Changing topics slightly, are you excited about the fact that touring with WWE could broaden your access to zoos?
> 
> STEEN: Zeus?!
> 
> WWE.COM: Well, maybe him too, but no, zoos.
> 
> STEEN: Oh, the zoos! I thought maybe you meant Zeus from “No Holds Barred,” which was pretty sweet. But yeah, I call myself a zoo enthusiast. I’m a Zeus enthusiast, as well, that’s a little-known fact. Yeah, I’d be lying if I didn’t say that fighting within WWE brings name recognition and if it hadn’t occurred to me that the better known I become thanks to WWE, the more privileges I might get as I visit the various zoos across the U.S. and Canada and the world. I’m definitely looking forward to that.
> 
> WWE.COM: So going back to you where came up, the Montreal scene. Canada, and Quebec in particular, have very proud wrestling legacies. Is carrying on that legacy and representing Canada something you’re mindful of?
> 
> STEEN: Absolutely. Especially the tradition of Canada, which, like you said, has a very rich history. Quebec does, too, but I think Quebec wrestlers have always been a certain type. They’ve always had a certain role in WWE, and I hope to not fall into that mold. I hope to create my own path. While I want to do everybody proud in Quebec, I don’t necessarily want to follow the path of the Québécois that came before me. But upholding Canada’s wrestling history in WWE is very important. Sami Zayn’s been doing a great job of it obviously, so have Tyson Kidd and Natalya, and I really want to be right up there with them.
> 
> WWE.COM: Speaking of Zayn, Kidd and Natalya, WWE Network — the home of NXT — has arrived in Canada with Rogers Communications. What are your thoughts on your countrymen having access to the NXT roster?
> 
> STEEN: I’ve been following NXT closely for years now just because I had a feeling that whenever I did get to WWE, obviously, I’d have to go through NXT. I’m very excited for all the Canadians who haven’t had the chance to get a look at NXT to actually get that chance. I think it’s going to blow people’s minds because of the quality of wrestling there and just the entire product. Raw and SmackDown are obviously what people call the flagship shows and they call it the “main roster,” but every time I watch NXT, I feel like everybody there belongs on the so-called main roster. I don’t see NXT just as a way to Raw and SmackDown — I want to make my legacy at NXT count.
> 
> Hopefully, eventually, I will get to Raw and SmackDown and the main roster, but … being on NXT is very important because of the quality of the product. I want to make sure that when I’m done in NXT, Kevin Steen and NXT together mean something. And I think when everybody in Canada gets a chance to see what NXT is, they’re going to understand why I’m so determined to make a good name there.
> 
> WWE.COM: Any names in particular on the NXT roster or, looking down the road, the WWE roster you’re excited to compete against?
> 
> STEEN: Of course, Sami Zayn and I go way back. I go way back with Adrian Neville, as well. I had traveled the world with both those guys, and we wrestled each other in Europe and Canada and the United States. I think finally getting to wrestle each other in a WWE ring on NXT or Raw or SmackDown or wherever it may be, will be a nice way to cap off that history we’ve had together.
> 
> As far as on the main roster, it’s John Cena. I read the interview that Fergal Devitt did with WWE.com, and what he says is true. If you’re wrestling John Cena, you’re wrestling the top guy — and who doesn’t want to wrestle the top guy? But I also can’t wait to get in the ring with Bray Wyatt because I find him to be probably the most intriguing person in WWE right now. And whether it’s by his side or standing across from him in the ring, I think he and I can do something special eventually, so I’m really looking forward to hopefully getting that chance.
> 
> WWE.COM: You mentioned your experiences competing outside North America. Was it important to you and your trajectory to WWE to get that experience in other countries and styles before finding your way to the biggest sports-entertainment company in the world?
> 
> STEEN: To be completely honest, it wasn’t. From the moment I started wrestling, my goal was to get to WWE. Some guys have plans laid out where they want to go to Japan, go to Europe, go here, go there, and then they feel to go to WWE. I always felt like WWE was where I belong. Not even since I started wrestling, but since I was a kid. When I was 11 years old and I saw my first WWE show, that’s where I wanted to go. Obviously, you can’t start at the top, so I made my way, for years, to that moment, but I didn’t necessarily think I had to go to Japan, Europe or Australia. I was just fortunate to get all those chances and they were all great experiences, things I would never take back. It was never something I necessarily felt I had to do, though I’m very happy I got to do it.
> 
> WWE.COM: Thanks very much for your time and good luck with everything. Any last words for the WWE fans?
> 
> STEEN: For those of you who know me and are following me for this new chapter of my career, I appreciate that continued support. And for those of you who don’t know me, you’re in for a pretty crazy ride.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Serko said:


> Do you think they'll relive the Steen-Zayn feud at NXT or Raw?


People are still waiting for them to re-unite Claudio and Hero.

I hope he can one day make it out of developmental.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

Unfortunately i see Steen dancing with Summer Rae and Layla in a few months time.


----------



## Doc

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

Massive news!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Hoping WWE doesn't dilute him.

:lenny2


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

They'll probably give him a zookeeper gimmick.


----------



## Rhilgus

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*

Meh, doubt that he will be a huge star in the WWE, way too old but at least, he will be in better shape when it goes back in the indies.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Rhilgus said:


> Meh, doubt that he will be a huge star in the WWE, way too old but at least, he will be in better shape when it goes back in the indies.


Way too old? He's 30 years old. He can have a 10 year career there easily.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Steen is one of the smartest guys on the indies. I'm 99% sure he's going to be successful in WWE, the other 1% is just in case he has a career threatening injury. I'm really happy for him. I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Rhilgus said:


> Meh, doubt that he will be a huge star in the WWE, way too old but at least, he will be in better shape when it goes back in the indies.


he is like a year older than bryan was when he signed and four years younger than kevin nash was when he signed in 93..


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Rhilgus said:


> Meh, doubt that he will be a huge star in the WWE, way too old but at least, he will be in better shape when it goes back in the indies.


Not everyone is signed to be a huge star.

When you build a house, you don't hire a crew entirely made up of architects.

You bring in carpenters, plumbers, electricians ect to make the whole thing come together and work.

A wrestling show is no different. Yes, you need main event talent and big names, but you also need underneath guys, guys who can work big guys, guys who can work little guy, guys who can brawl, guys who can fly, guys who can talk, comedy guys who aren't afraid to show their ass ect ect.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Serko said:


> Do you think they'll relive the Steen-Zayn feud at NXT or Raw?


----------



## Honey Bucket

> WWE.COM: Changing topics slightly, are you excited about the fact that touring with WWE could broaden your access to zoos?
> 
> STEEN: Zeus?!
> 
> WWE.COM: Well, maybe him too, but no, zoos.


:vince5 Paul...we've had The Dead Man, but how about...The Deaf Man! I smell money!

Seriously though, can't wait until he appears on the main roster (if he does). I have a feeling he'll be in much better physical condition over the years while keeping his charisma bottled up and waiting to be unleashed on live audiences, just like Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Hell yeah


----------



## Café de René

trademarklas said:


> Just awesome.


Kinda surreal, and awesome.


----------



## Even Flow

It looks like he's going to wrestle as Kevin Steen in NXT, which if it's the case, then that's great news. Afterall it's his real name, so if he ever got released, he can still use Kevin Steen on the indy's.


----------



## RCSheppy

It would be awesome if he wrestled as Kevin Steen and kept his theme... :mark:


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Steen vs Zayn... book it now... and take my damn money :mark:


----------



## Natecore

Zoo
Steen
Zoo


----------



## Sonny Black

Kenta, Devitt now Steen... Huge win. NXT is looking better than Raw IMO


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Even Flow said:


> It looks like he's going to wrestle as Kevin Steen in NXT, which if it's the case, then that's great news. Afterall it's his real name, so if he ever got released, he can still use Kevin Steen on the indy's.





RCSheppy said:


> It would be awesome if he wrestled as Kevin Steen and kept his theme... :mark:


The last couple of years they have been extremely asinine about owning the names to all their wrestlers, they see it as smart business, which in a sense it is. I think it maybe a case of using the KENTA, Devitt and Steen names for the announcements to create that initial buzz and then changing it before they debut. It would be very cool if they'd change policy and let all 3 keep their names though.

If I'm not mistaken I think Rollins kept his Tyler Black theme when he first came into FCW but other than that I can't think of anyone else recently who has.


----------



## DudeLove669

Zayn and Steen in NXT is pretty wild.


----------



## Skyeborne

I don't know if they will let him wrestle as Kevin Steen, even Prince Devit and KENTA had some slight changes to their name. If they do let him wrestle AS Kevin Steen it means they are putting a lot of faith in him. By the way he is keeping his twitter account instead of switching it, WWE might use Fight Steen Fight for his merchandise. That would be pretty cool.

I wonder what his new finishers are going to be. He won't be able to use the F-Cinq or the Package Piledriver. Doing a powerbomb and swanton bomb would be pretty cool.


----------



## x78

I'm somewhat excited for these guys just because if nothing else it means that Neville, Zayn and Kidd will finally be out of the NXT main event scene.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Serko said:


> Do you think they'll relive the Steen-Zayn feud at NXT or Raw?


rawpls


----------



## Creative name

I think he'll keep the package piledriver, the way he does it is more safe then a regular piledriver. I hope he can still use the corner cannonball and the steenalizer.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so excited...can't wait to see him on nxt


----------



## Odo

Really good interview, spoke very impressively. Think WWE will get on him to drop a little bit of weight, at the end of the day, they'll want him to be marketable, but I'm very excited to see what he can do.


----------



## Garty

Great news for him, but I'm worried about the rough schedule he's going to go through over the next few months.

His knees are going to take a beating and I hope they hold up okay. If he's put out by another knee injury, I hate to say it, but he may be done. And when I say "done", I mean in NXT and not being brought up to the main roster. If he's doing well in NXT and they've given him the TV time, main-event push, etc. and he goes down due to injury, that will be a lot of hard work and time just for naught.


----------



## Amber B

This is one of those things where I had to see it to believe it. 

I hope he has a good career and isn't in holding mode like Callihan.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Rhilgus said:


> Meh, doubt that he will be a huge star in the WWE, way too old but at least, he will be in better shape when it goes back in the indies.


He's THIRTY. How is that too old? Early 30s is when most wrestlers reach their prime.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Believe In Reigns said:


> He will be Chris Hero'd so badly. Like Sami Zayn he'll spends years in NXT and won't debut on TV for over a year like Crowe. WWE love to make indy guys 'humble' and show them they mean nothing in the big leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> WWE Superstar or WF neckbeard smark? :ti



Someone endorsed by The Rock and Stone Cold that's who.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

Believe In Reigns said:


> He will be Chris Hero'd so badly. Like Sami Zayn he'll spends years in NXT and won't debut on TV for over a year like Crowe. WWE love to make indy guys 'humble' and show them they mean nothing in the big leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> WWE Superstar or WF neckbeard smark? :ti


Remains to be seen whether he'll turn out to be a total geek like Kassius Ohno, but Steen at least looks like a brawler whereas Ohno looked like someone who was supposed to have a good physique but didn't.


----------



## QWERTYOP

14 year vet - fuck him off to NXT...


----------



## Diezffects

He's still fucking fat though.


----------



## Diezffects

QWERTYOP said:


> 14 year vet - fuck him off to NXT...


14 yrs of Wrestling in bingo halls and high school gyms in front of a low rent, poor and totally worthless fanbase doesn't make you a vet.


----------



## Amber B

QWERTYOP said:


> 14 year vet - fuck him off to NXT...


It's beneficial.
You have to learn how to work in front of multiple cameras, tv cues, pacing, etc. People like Sin Cara was a mess because he skipped training and went right on to television looking like a first year wrestler. 

People like Ambrose, Rollins and Punk benefitted tremendously from being in developmental.


----------



## QWERTYOP

Diezffects said:


> 14 yrs of Wrestling in bingo halls and high school gyms in front of a low rent, poor and totally worthless fanbase doesn't make you a vet.


Erm... Yes it does. That's exactly what it makes you. Try a dictionary.


----------



## THANOS

So excited for Steen! :mark: :mark: Dude has a fan in me for life after using my sign on Adam Cole at an ROH ppv in Toronto earlier this year! When I met him after the show, he was such a cool laid back dude. Couldn't be happier about this news!

:banderas :banderas :banderas



Skyeborne said:


> I don't know if they will let him wrestle as Kevin Steen, even Prince Devit and KENTA had some slight changes to their name. If they do let him wrestle AS Kevin Steen it means they are putting a lot of faith in him. By the way he is keeping his twitter account instead of switching it, WWE might use Fight Steen Fight for his merchandise. That would be pretty cool.
> 
> I wonder what his new finishers are going to be. He won't be able to use the F-Cinq or the Package Piledriver. Doing a powerbomb and swanton bomb would be pretty cool.





Creative name said:


> I think he'll keep the package piledriver, the way he does it is more safe then a regular piledriver. I hope he can still use the corner cannonball and the steenalizer.


This, and they mentioned the package piledriver in the article, and even associated it with him in a way that it seemed like he was forever linked to it. I have no doubt he'll use it in NXT and on the main roster!


----------



## Creative name

I love how years ago people would complain "why doesn't WWE sign this guy or that guy on the indies?" Now it's "I cant believe they signed they signed that guy he'll be misused and released soon enough."

Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Luke Harper, Cesaro and before he left CM Punk are all former indy superstars and all have been major on WWE tv. Bryan and Punk are former WWE champs. Rollins, Ambrose and Cesaro will achieve that soon enough. With Steen, Zayne, Neville, Kalistro, Crowe, Devitt, Kenta and Steen lurking in NXT, I'm pretty excited for the future!


----------



## Mr. I

Diezffects said:


> *14 yrs of Wrestling* in bingo halls and high school gyms in front of a low rent, poor and totally worthless fanbase doesn't make you a vet.


This is the part that makes him a veteran. Stow your WWE-fed "bingo halls and amories" bullshit.


----------



## THANOS

Diezffects said:


> 14 yrs of Wrestling in bingo halls and high school gyms in front of a low rent, poor and totally worthless fanbase doesn't make you a vet.


I wish people could be banned on ignorance, but I digress..

I hope he debuts in NXT by the end of the year!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I think Steen who has a much more varied experience pool to draw from would have a much easier time adapting to WWE style than Mistico. 

I'd much rather they have an actual extended booking plan for Steen on the main roster rather then him going straight there with the chance of people not getting him and diluting his character and politics undermining him. If that means some time in NXT to make some new fans in the back and a good WWE following with the Network being NXT's home now, then so be it. Besides that, my goodness the possible feuds available to them on NXT now :banderas


----------



## THANOS

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I think Steen who has a much more varied experience pool to draw from would have a much easier time adapting to WWE style than Mistico.
> 
> I'd much rather they have an actual extended booking plan for Steen on the main roster rather then him going straight there with the chance of people not getting him and diluting his character and politics undermining him. If that means some time in NXT to make some new fans in the back and a good WWE following with the Network being NXT's home now, then so be it. Besides that, my goodness the possible feuds available to them on NXT now :banderas


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## chargebeam

We now have two Quebecers in NXT! Nice!


----------



## Lazyking

It doesn't really matter if he's fat if his cardio can match his work and I think it will. WWE didn't sign him because he's a jacked out muscle head. Looking forward to him on NXT. I don't know when he'll make his main roster debut but I do see it coming sooner then people think. WWE lacks a Canadian star right now.


----------



## Creative name

Lazyking said:


> It doesn't really matter if he's fat if his cardio can match his work and I think it will. WWE didn't sign him because he's a jacked out muscle head. Looking forward to him on NXT. I don't know when he'll make his main roster debut but I do see it coming sooner then people think. WWE lacks a Canadian star right now.


Which is why Zayne will be up there soon. At least another year before Steen makes it on the main roster.


----------



## El Dandy

Listen, I love Steen and let's be excited about what may be ahead for him in NXT, but people are counting their chickens before they hatch.

We're looking at 2 years minimum of him being in developmental. That's even assuming he debut's within the next 6 months. Callihan has been under contract for a year and he still hasn't started on NXT.

Him making the main roster is far from any guarantee (especially since NXT is loaded with talent and that means more people to try and stand out from). Not everyone on NXT will be called up or even thrive on the main roster. Look at the NXT call-ups from NXT over the last year. Dallas, Rose, Paige, Rusev, Emma, The Wyatts ect. Only the Wyatts and Rusev have been presented as the only really meaningful acts (and Rusev doesn't really have gimmick longevity). It seems like the best way to make it on the main roster and thrive is to be a part of a group. Most of the acts that have been called up by themselves just end up getting lost in the shuffle.

Generico has been there for how long already and he's still probably gonna be in NXT for the remainder of the year (if not longer). They've been saying since April that he's the next the one to be up, and it's now going on September. I understand that they want to wait until they have the *right* thing to debut him with, but sometimes if you wait too long you turn into a Chris Hero. How many months did we hear he was the next one to be up? Then a few months pass, we hear about his new complacency issues, and then he's released. Richie Steamboat was once a next one up guy too. They waited too long, he got injured, and now he's gone.


----------



## Waffelz

Looks way leaner.


----------



## Rigby

Hopefully they can teach him basic ring psychology, because he's had massive issues with that in the past (including some matches from this year). Teach him how to speak, get him to lose weight, and maybe in a couple of years he'll able to contribute something worthwhile to NXT.

Worst case scenario, he stays fat, only spends 6 months in developmental, and then gets a big push on the main roster. _Please_ Kevin Dunn, the world needs you to work your backstage magic and hold Steen back until he's actually ready. Bury him to Vince a la Adam Rose and Paige, whatever it takes to keep that fat Canadian ass off Raw.


----------



## luminaire

As seen on wikipedia


----------



## El Dandy

Rigby said:


> *Hopefully they can teach him basic ring psychology, because he's had massive issues with that in the past (including some matches from this year). Teach him how to speak, get him to lose weight, and maybe in a couple of years he'll able to contribute something worthwhile to NXT.
> *
> Worst case scenario, he stays fat, only spends 6 months in developmental, and then gets a big push on the main roster. _Please_ Kevin Dunn, the world needs you to work your backstage magic and hold Steen back until he's actually ready. Bury him to Vince a la Adam Rose and Paige, whatever it takes to keep that fat Canadian ass off Raw.


You may get shit for this by some, but theses are good points and valid criticisms.

I love Steen, but he is fighting an uphill battle. He's gonna have to work his balls off to make it to the main roster at any capacity. He's gonna have to learn how to work all over again. He's gonna have to learn how to cut WWE promos. He's gonna have to learn to verbally get over without using "shocking" language as a crutch. He's gonna have to get in better shape.

People are quick to bring up Wyatt, but he is the exception that proves the rule. 

Unless you have a once in a generation promo ability (like Wyatt) that captivates Vince's attention, Vince focuses on the body 1st and foremost. He wants his "superstars" to have a 6 pack, have muscle tone, and be tan. He doesn't want fat slobs that have to wrestle in a t-shirt. After those things are checked off the list, charisma/promo/presence are what then separates the upper-midcard/main event guys from the lower-midcard/midcard guys. 

You don't have to be an Adonis and 6 ft 6, but you can't look like Joe somebody who's sitting on the sofa watching TV. I mean, one of the many reasons Vince never pushed Christian was because he has chicken legs (and he thinks he's ugly, too). Didn't matter that he was over. Didn't matter that he's always been in the top percentage of in-ring workers on the roster. Didn't matter that he could talk and had charisma. Vince placed that glass ceiling over him.

I don't agree with your worst case scenario, though. 

If he's still in the same shape he was when he signed his contract after 6 months, then there is absolutely no chance in hell he makes the main roster. He doesn't have to drop 50 pounds, but if he doesn't get in better shape than the day he first showed up, then it shows a failure on his part and a lack of commitment. It has happened to him once before. In ROH, he was off for 9 months and was told to get into better shape upon his return. He came back fatter than ever and they kept him off TV an additional 3 months until he got his shit together.


----------



## SHIRLEY

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



el dandy said:


> They'll probably give him a zookeeper gimmick.


Sounds awesome. He could lead a faction of guys with animal names e.g.

Hawk from the Legion of Doom
The Shark
...


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87

Fuck yes.

And he wants to face Bray :durant3

And there is the chance that he crosses paths with Sami :durant3 :durant3

I am hyped as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger

In HHH we Trust! :mark:


----------



## cokecan567

I just hope he becomes something in WWE and isn't made into a clown.


----------



## Diezffects

el dandy said:


> Listen, I love Steen and let's be excited about what may be ahead for him in NXT, but people are counting their chickens before they hatch.
> 
> We're looking at 2 years minimum of him being in developmental. That's even assuming he debut's within the next 6 months. Callihan has been under contract for a year and he still hasn't started on NXT.
> 
> Him making the main roster is far from any guarantee (especially since NXT is loaded with talent and that means more people to try and stand out from). Not everyone on NXT will be called up or even thrive on the main roster. Look at the NXT call-ups from NXT over the last year. Dallas, Rose, Paige, Rusev, Emma, The Wyatts ect. Only the Wyatts and Rusev have been presented as the only really meaningful acts (and Rusev doesn't really have gimmick longevity). It seems like the best way to make it on the main roster and thrive is to be a part of a group. Most of the acts that have been called up by themselves just end up getting lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Generico has been there for how long already and he's still probably gonna be in NXT for the remainder of the year (if not longer).* They've been saying since April that he's the next the one to be up*, and it's now going on September. I understand that they want to wait until they have the *right* thing to debut him with, but sometimes if you wait too long you turn into a Chris Hero. How many months did we hear he was the next one to be up? Then a few months pass, we hear about his new complacency issues, and then he's released. Richie Steamboat was once a next one up guy too. They waited too long, he got injured, and now he's gone.


They as in who? Dirt sheet mongers? Because WWE never told you anything about calling up Zayn. It aint their fault that you gonna place your faith in the dirtsheetz and unnecessarily get your hopes up. 






Rigby said:


> Hopefully they can teach him basic ring psychology, because he's had massive issues with that in the past (including some matches from this year). Teach him how to speak, get him to lose weight, and maybe in a couple of years he'll able to contribute something worthwhile to NXT.
> 
> Worst case scenario, he stays fat, only spends 6 months in developmental, and then gets a big push on the main roster. _Please_ Kevin Dunn, the world needs you to work your backstage magic and hold Steen back until he's actually ready. Bury him to Vince a la Adam Rose and Paige, whatever it takes to keep that fat Canadian ass off Raw.


:banderas :banderas :clap :clap That's the spirit.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> This, and they mentioned the package piledriver in the article, and even associated it with him in a way that it seemed like he was forever linked to it. *I have no doubt he'll use it in NXT and on the main roster!*


I don't know if I should fpalm or :lmao at this. Don't keep your hopes up. If you want to bet money on it I'd be more than willing to.



el dandy said:


> We're looking at 2 years minimum of him being in developmental. That's even assuming he debut's within the next 6 months. Callihan has been under contract for a year and he still hasn't started on NXT.
> 
> Him making the main roster is far from any guarantee (especially since NXT is loaded with talent and that means more people to try and stand out from). Not everyone on NXT will be called up or even thrive on the main roster. Look at the NXT call-ups from NXT over the last year. Dallas, Rose, Paige, Rusev, Emma, The Wyatts ect. Only the Wyatts and Rusev have been presented as the only really meaningful acts (and Rusev doesn't really have gimmick longevity). It seems like the best way to make it on the main roster and thrive is to be a part of a group. Most of the acts that have been called up by themselves just end up getting lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Generico has been there for how long already and he's still probably gonna be in NXT for the remainder of the year (if not longer). They've been saying since April that he's the next the one to be up, and it's now going on September. I understand that they want to wait until they have the *right* thing to debut him with, but sometimes if you wait too long you turn into a Chris Hero. How many months did we hear he was the next one to be up? Then a few months pass, we hear about his new complacency issues, and then he's released. Richie Steamboat was once a next one up guy too. They waited too long, he got injured, and now he's gone.


They will call someone up if there's the right spot for them. Luke Harper is a great example of that. Chris Hero was always bland as hell and had no personality so he had no chance to make it to the main roster. Same thing with Richie Steamboat.



Rigby said:


> Hopefully they can teach him basic ring psychology, because he's had massive issues with that in the past (including some matches from this year). *Teach him how to speak, get him to lose weight, and maybe in a couple of years he'll able to contribute something worthwhile to NXT.*
> 
> Worst case scenario, he stays fat, only spends 6 months in developmental, and then gets a big push on the main roster. _Please_ Kevin Dunn, the world needs you to work your backstage magic and hold Steen back until he's actually ready. Bury him to Vince a la Adam Rose and Paige, whatever it takes to keep that fat Canadian ass off Raw.


:lmao I bet you thought the same thing about Jon Moxley and when he became Dean Ambrose he became the best guy in the entire developmental roster the minute he debuted on FCW TV.

I wouldn't be surprised if Steen debuted on NXT around october or so and either started a programme with Zayn or a tag-team with him. I think tag-team would be the way to go and then quickly move them into the main roster. There isn't an order or a line for guys to debut, it's entirely dependent on the right situation and what they're looking for. The thing I have the most doubts about is if he's going to wrestle in a singlet or not because a t-shirt is not very likely. Vince hates guys in t-shirts.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Dragon said:


> Sounds awesome. He could lead a faction of guys with animal names e.g.
> 
> Hawk from the Legion of Doom
> The Shark
> ...


He may find some trouble getting Hawk to appear on TV.


----------



## Mr. I

Rigby said:


> Hopefully they can teach him basic ring psychology, because he's had massive issues with that in the past (including some matches from this year). *Teach him how to speak,* get him to lose weight, and maybe in a couple of years he'll able to contribute something worthwhile to NXT.
> 
> Worst case scenario, he stays fat, only spends 6 months in developmental, and then gets a big push on the main roster. _Please_ Kevin Dunn, the world needs you to work your backstage magic and hold Steen back until he's actually ready. Bury him to Vince a la Adam Rose and Paige, whatever it takes to keep that fat Canadian ass off Raw.


The fuck? He's Kevin Steen, not Jack Swagger. He's already a great speaker. He literally says in WWE's interview his talking is a major reason he was signed.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

dat :troll face on Hunter


----------



## TolerancEJ

I'm so happy with Kevin Steen signing. Looks like the start of a small Canadian group coming up from NXT: Kevin Steen, Sami Zayn, Viktor, Tyler Breeze, Tye Dillinger, and Tyson Kidd seems to be reinventing his character as well. Time will tell if they can stand out from the rest.


----------



## TolerancEJ

elhijodelbodallas said:


> ...Vince hates guys in t-shirts.


Unless the T-shirt has a $9.99 logo.


----------



## truk83

If Steen doesn't come out on NXT in his debut with the old mask of El Generico, and beat the living shit out of Sami Zayn in the same night it's a failure. Steen and Zayn need to have a feud and prove why they are the best talent on the NXT roster right now today. Fuck there body types, or looks. I could give two shits and I bet I am not alone. They don't need muscles, or square faces to be a success. We are talking "Feud of the year" here.


----------



## 777

Trust me, I'm doing a jig right now.

Super stoked.


----------



## TolerancEJ

truk83 said:


> If Steen doesn't come out on NXT in his debut with the old mask of El Generico, and beat the living shit out of Sami Zayn in the same night it's a failure. Steen and Zayn need to have a feud and prove why they are the best talent on the NXT roster right now today. Fuck there body types, or looks. I could give two shits and I bet I am not alone. They don't need muscles, or square faces to be a success. We are talking "Feud of the year" here.


I agree with the potential for the "Feud of the year".


----------



## Tony

Extremely happy for Kevin Steen, I've enjoyed his work. There's no doubt he's going to do well. Looking forward to him interact with an old friend :zayn2


----------



## Lazyking

I really don't quite understand the weight issue. They signed Steen because of who he is not who he is 75 pounds lighter. He's always gonna be a big guy but he has shown that he can trim down a bit to look like a Bray wyatt body type. That's all he really needs. If you notice Wyatt doesn't wrestle in tights so his body isn't on for display.

Chris Hero for example was not brought in for his weight to balloon like it did. They probably thought he could get jacked at his height. All Steen is likely expected to do is raise his cardio.


----------



## TolerancEJ

To his credit, Steen has already lost weight and is continuing.


----------



## Lazyking

I just really don't want to see a 250, Steroid induced Kevin Steen. His body type is part of his appeal to me and WWE needs different body types.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

:mark: Super excited to see him in the WWE! Can't wait to see what he gets to do.
Slightly off topic, but am I the only one who loves HHH's facial expression in his signing announcement pictures? That smug ass look like 'yup, these are my guys. :trips3' He's building a damn good army down in NXT. :mark:


----------



## x78

Lazyking said:


> I really don't quite understand the weight issue. They signed Steen because of who he is not who he is 75 pounds lighter. He's always gonna be a big guy but he has shown that he can trim down a bit to look like a Bray wyatt body type. That's all he really needs. If you notice Wyatt doesn't wrestle in tights so his body isn't on for display.
> 
> Chris Hero for example was not brought in for his weight to balloon like it did. They probably thought he could get jacked at his height. All Steen is likely expected to do is raise his cardio.


Again, the only issue with weight/look is if the wrestler doesn't look believable in the role they're trying to play. Which Ohno didn't, but Steen does.


----------



## TolerancEJ

Lazyking said:


> I just really don't want to see a 250, Steroid induced Kevin Steen. His body type is part of his appeal to me and WWE needs different body types.


Won't be any steroids anymore, due to the Wellness Policy. WWE's list of banned drugs is much longer than UFC.


----------



## Flashyelbow

TolerancEJ said:


> Won't be any steroids anymore, due to the Wellness Policy. WWE's list of banned drugs is much longer than UFC.



There are ways to get around it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Teared up bit when I first read about this, so happy for him even though it's surreal as fuck
- Keep him the hell away from Zayn for the immediate future so when they do first cross paths it'll be special
- Can't wait to see him make me give a fuck about Adrian Neville
- If/When he makes it to the main roster, I hope he gets a show on The Network about zoos, interviewing other superstars or teaching French
- Psycho feuds with Ambrose and Wyatt will be too sweet
- Hopefully he Package Piledrives Lawler
- Package Piledrive JBL and Cole while you're at it

Off to watching Steen's PWG stuff


----------



## TolerancEJ

Flashyelbow said:


> There are ways to get around it.


I hope no one is trying to get around it because they'll eventually get caught. Lex Luger is in charge of the Wellness Policy. If anyone, he would know how people would try to sneak the steroids. Also, publicly traded WWE can not risk another round of hearings on these subjects again.


----------



## Waffelz

I really hope he doesn't wear his indie gear. Only thing I disliked about him.


----------



## Stad

Believe In Reigns said:


> He will be Chris Hero'd so badly. Like Sami Zayn he'll spends years in NXT and won't debut on TV for over a year like Crowe. WWE love to make indy guys 'humble' and show them they mean nothing in the big leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> WWE Superstar or WF neckbeard smark? :ti


WWE Superstar considering he just got signed ffs.

"He's fat though!!!" Who gives a shit?


----------



## just1988

trademarklas said:


> Just awesome.


*No F'N way! Did not think this would ever happen. If it wasn't clear before, then it now is. If you become a top star on the indy's, you'll get hired by either WWE or TNA and get that chance to make some money.*


----------



## Flashyelbow

TolerancEJ said:


> I hope no one is trying to get around it because they'll eventually get caught. Lex Luger is in charge of the Wellness Policy. If anyone, he would know how people would try to sneak the steroids. Also, publicly traded WWE can not risk another round of hearings on these subjects again.



You can get them especially if you find a way to get it prescribed by a doctor for a "physical issue". I'm sure there are still wrestlers in the WWE doing it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## QWERTYOP

Steen is overweight? Bray Wyatt says hi.


----------



## Rigby

elhijodelbodallas said:


> :lmao I bet you thought the same thing about Jon Moxley


No, Jon Moxley had legitimate talent long before coming to FCW.






Go ahead and try to find a single Steen promo even _1/10th_ as good as Moxley's promos. You can't. Steen is a minor league talker. Maybe he can cut a half-way decent promo when Cornette's holding his hand through it, but he can't rely on superior talkers to carry him anymore.


----------



## Diezffects

just1988 said:


> *No F'N way! Did not think this would ever happen. If it wasn't clear before, then it now is. If you become a top star on the indy's, you'll get hired by either WWE or TNA and get that chance to make some money.*


Nah..its just Hunter keeping an open mind. This didn't happen prior to Triple H taking over in 2011 and unlikely to happen after if ever Triple H leaves that position.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Rigby said:


> No, Jon Moxley had legitimate talent long before coming to FCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try to find a single Steen promo even _1/10th_ as good as Moxley's promos. You can't. Steen is a minor league talker. Maybe he can cut a half-way decent promo when Cornette's holding his hand through it, but he can't rely on superior talkers to carry him anymore.



Watch his Generico/Steen promos they are damn good. Plus you're comparing two different styles of promos.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diezffects

truk83 said:


> *If Steen doesn't come out on NXT in his debut with the old mask of El Generico, and beat the living shit out of Sami Zayn in the same night it's a failure*. Steen and Zayn need to have a feud and prove why they are the best talent on the NXT roster right now today. Fuck there body types, or looks. I could give two shits and I bet I am not alone. They don't need muscles, or square faces to be a success. We are talking "Feud of the year" here.


WTF? fpalmfpalm


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: KILL STEEN KILL*



Morrison17 said:


>


Trips has a bit of troll face on here. I'm going to be very interested to see how he's presented in NXT.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

William Regal should be getting the credit for these. HHH just allows them to happen.


----------



## Billy Kidman

So fucking awesome. The future is looking reeeeeeal promising.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

DGenerationMC said:


> If/When he makes it to the main roster, I hope he gets a show on The Network about zoos,


What a fantastic idea. A 13 or 14 episode season of Kevin Steen visiting the local zoos, all over the world, with some other wrestlers as guest stars. I'd buy the network for that show alone.


----------



## Diezffects

DragonSleeper said:


> William Regal should be getting the credit for these. HHH just allows them to happen.


That's like saying Russo should get the credit for Attitude era success, Vince just allowed it to happen. 

If NXT/developmental had failed or fails now, who do you think will be blamed for it by the company, the fans, the whole wrestling community in general? Who do you think Vince will be going after, if his investment didn't work out?


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



> News of Kevin Steen's signing with WWE overtook Twitter Tuesday morning, earning WWE's newest acquisition the status of worldwide trend. The WWE Universe members were not alone in offering their congrats, as several Superstars and at least one WWE Hall of Famer weighed in on the headline-sweeping signing. You can join The Rock, "Stone Cold" and more in welcoming @FightSteenFight.


*Hopefully he'll have a bright future in WWE. Thoughts? *


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

"Two C words...Congratulations and Cardio". Lmao, I love Stone Cold's tweets.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

The only way I'd welcome this fat fuck to the main roster is if he's in a comedy gimmick.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Of course Lance Storm's tweet is the most entertaining of them all.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



DualShock said:


> Of course Lance Storm's tweet is the most entertaining of them all.


If I Could Be Serious For A Minute


----------



## TolerancEJ

elhijodelbodallas said:


> What a fantastic idea. A 13 or 14 episode season of Kevin Steen visiting the local zoos, all over the world, with some other wrestlers as guest stars. I'd buy the network for that show alone.


I'd totally watch "Kevin Steen, Part Zoo!" There, I even created a show title for the WWE Network. Pick up the program and run with it.

Considering all the countries and cities that WWE visits, Kevin Steen would virtually thousands of zoos to visit.


----------



## ozzyanson

Of Kenta, Devitt and Steen, Steen has the best chance of making a successful move to main roster. He's someone the crown can identify with from day 1. Kenta and Devitt will be more popular in NXT


----------



## Rigby

Flashyelbow said:


> Watch his Generico/Steen promos they are damn good.







Is this supposed to be "damn good"? Because it's damn mediocre. That delivery is awkward and clunky, he's stumbling over his words, and his tone doesn't match his rhetoric. Monotone statements about what has happened in the feud, what is happening, and then what is going to happen. That doesn't hype the PPV or the feud.

I can't imagine anybody watching this and thinking he's anywhere near ready to have a mic in the WWE.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

But wait Jim Cornette said, Steen could only draw 300 people... Then why would wwe sign him? Why would Jim Ross, Steve Austin, and the rock all know who he is and put him over...

Imagine that Jim cornette wrong in 2014, has the guy gotten anything right in the last ten years?


----------



## Mr. I

ozzyanson said:


> Of Kenta, Devitt and Steen, Steen has the best chance of making a successful move to main roster. He's someone the crown can identify with from day 1. Kenta and Devitt will be more popular in NXT


Devitt is a shredded handsome guy with European appeal, with a high flying moveset. He will have plenty of appeal.


----------



## just1988

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

*I always enjoy hearing Kevin Steen telling the story of when Rock originally tweeted about him, thinking he was actually called "Killsteen." Hopefully Rock's learnt his actual kayfabe name by now.*


----------



## DualShock

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



heyman deciple said:


> But wait Jim Cornette said, Steen could only draw 300 people... Then why would wwe sign him? Why would Jim Ross, Steve Austin, and the rock all know who he is and put him over...
> 
> Imagine that Jim cornette wrong in 2014, has the guy gotten anything right in the last ten years?


I think since Cornette's work in ROH even some of his biggest supporters stopped giving a fuck about him and what he says


----------



## TolerancEJ

Rigby said:


> Is this supposed to be "damn good"? Because it's damn mediocre. That delivery is awkward and clunky, he's stumbling over his words, and his tone doesn't match his rhetoric. Monotone statements about what has happened in the feud, what is happening, and then what is going to happen. That doesn't hype the PPV or the feud.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody watching this and thinking he's anywhere near ready to have a mic in the WWE.


Look up his Ring of Honor promos between 2012 and 2014.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Rigby said:


> Is this supposed to be "damn good"? Because it's damn mediocre. That delivery is awkward and clunky, he's stumbling over his words, and his tone doesn't match his rhetoric. Monotone statements about what has happened in the feud, what is happening, and then what is going to happen. That doesn't hype the PPV or the feud.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody watching this and thinking he's anywhere near ready to have a mic in the WWE.



Hey if Rock and Stone Cold say he's one of the best then there is something to him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



just1988 said:


> *I always enjoy hearing Kevin Steen telling the story of when Rock originally tweeted about him, thinking he was actually called "Killsteen." Hopefully Rock's learnt his actual kayfabe name by now.*


Link please


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> The only way I'd welcome this fat fuck to the main roster is if he's in a comedy gimmick.


Don't be a clown.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Never seen this guy before...anyone want to tell me what he's all about?


----------



## Mr. I

Rigby said:


> Is this supposed to be "damn good"? Because it's damn mediocre. That delivery is awkward and clunky, he's stumbling over his words, and his tone doesn't match his rhetoric. Monotone statements about what has happened in the feud, what is happening, and then what is going to happen. That doesn't hype the PPV or the feud.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody watching this and thinking he's anywhere near ready to have a mic in the WWE.


You have already made up your mind, there is no point.


----------



## theboxingfan

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



DJ2334 said:


> "Two C words...Congratulations and Cardio". Lmao, I love Stone Cold's tweets.


I love how scsa is. He seems like one of those guys that will tell you something nice to build you up, then something horrible to bring you back down.


----------



## BornBad

Brace yourselves.....

:hhh2


http://instagram.com/p/rnOuR5PwNQ/


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



theboxingfan said:


> I love how scsa is. He seems like one of those guys that will tell you something nice to build you up, then something horrible to bring you back down.


I don't think he tells people horrible things to make them feel bad though. He's just the kind of guy who will tell you what he really thinks and not sugarcoat things. Like telling Punk he needs to brush his teeth (to be fair, his teeth are yellow as fuck lol), telling Cena to tighten up the STF lock, telling Ziggler to straighten his arm out during clotheslines. He's an honest sumbitch.


----------



## El Dandy

HHH loves working us.


----------



## trademarklas

It's all just very surreal to see him shaking Trips hand while standing in that ring. Couldn't be more happy for the guy because we all know he deserves this.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Stone Cold is just being honest, he'll need to cut weight. It's exactly the same thing i thought of when i first saw a picture of him. I don't think he has the look either but we'll see how he goes, i'm far from excited though because i don't even know who he is and i don't check out indy work when i hear someone 'amazing' gets signed.


----------



## Screwball

Good stuff. Future is looking very bright for NXT.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Again, the only issue with weight/look is if the wrestler doesn't look believable in the role they're trying to play. Which Ohno didn't, but Steen does.


I think a look similar to Vader or Rusev would work well for Steen. He should aim to put on a bunch of upper body weight, instead of trimming down to a ripped look.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



theboxingfan said:


> I love how scsa is. He seems like one of those guys that will tell you something nice to build you up, then something horrible to bring you back down.


Gotta stay grounded. SCSA is the best.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Rigby said:


> Is this supposed to be "damn good"? Because it's damn mediocre. That delivery is awkward and clunky, he's stumbling over his words, and his tone doesn't match his rhetoric. Monotone statements about what has happened in the feud, what is happening, and then what is going to happen. That doesn't hype the PPV or the feud.
> 
> I can't imagine anybody watching this and thinking he's anywhere near ready to have a mic in the WWE.


lol ok if you say so... Let me just say that you're part of a very small minority. And he spoke in that monotone voice because he was an obsessed psychopath during that period. It's called knowing your character.


----------



## Dpc292

Diezffects said:


> WTF? fpalmfpalm


Just ignore him. He's always having dumb story ideas that are dumb that he thinks are good. Just ignore him and he'll go away.


----------



## tunafishing87

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

The current WWE could definitely use some less fit, He-Man type performers. I miss the days when not everyone was a rippled, muscular Adonis type. Steen obviously has the humble demeanor and unassuming looks/body type of a latter day Mick Foley. Which is probably why they're interested. Hopefully they will do something cool with him, we could certainly stand for a bit of contrast among the current roster IMO. Steen's promos are nothing special (AT ALL) as far as I'm concerned, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and hope that his mic skills will improve.

Austin's comment is a gem, yep.


----------



## Marrakesh

If there was some sort of faction that involved Steen, Devitt and Kenta debuting on the main roster with Steen as the mouthpiece then i would be ALOT more confident of their success than if any of these guys debut alone. 

New factions/Stables are ALWAYS given protected booking and given relevant screen time. The Shield and The Wyatts being examples of this recently. However, that is also a potential problem as there is a lot to live up to when you are going to be compared to them inevitably. 

We all know these guys are legit talents in their own right but may face being lost in the shuffle if debuting on the main roster as a singles star as people like Cesaro and Big E have come to find out. 

A legit stable where they play up their success around the world and announce they are here to take WWE by storm. No Nexus Jobber bullshit, they ain't rookies and they are here to get to the top no matter who they have to take out to get there. 

It would peak my interest. I think it's something that may interest WWE given the success of The Shield. Probably too good of an idea for WWE to run with though.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Prince Devitt, KENTA, Kevin Steen, guys seem like first round draft picks, are they franchise players? Time will tell, who's next on the list for the WWE to nab up that's up and coming.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

I'm afraid he might go the Brodus Clay route :lol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



PrinceofPush said:


> Never seen this guy before...anyone want to tell me what he's all about?


He is a brawler who is surprisingly agile considering the way he looks:


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> He is a brawler who is surprisingly agile considering the way he looks:


So kind of like Samoa Joe?


----------



## pagi

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

The Rock GOATing like usual. An A-list movie star that's the greatest of all time taking the time to congratulate some no-name indy wrestler is unreal.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



TripleHsNose said:


> So kind of like Samoa Joe?


He's far more agile than Joe. Moonsaults, Swanton Bombs, rolling senton in the corner. He's also incredibly brutal. He's gone PG throughout 2014 which I assume is because he wanted to prepare himself if he got hired, but further back he was a psychotic monster in gruesome matches. I miss that Steen.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



DudeLove669 said:


> He's far more agile than Joe. Moonsaults, Swanton Bombs, rolling senton in the corner


Holy Shit, Can't wait! :ex:


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

Great news. NXT roster just gets better and better.


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

I think Steen is overrated but thats just me.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



TripleHsNose said:


> Holy Shit, Can't wait! :ex:


Here's this if you have the time to watch it all. 










^VIdeo package for one of the best indie storylines. Kevin Steen and Sami Zayn when he was El Generico.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

So he's Acrofatic? Sounds good, always like people like that.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Acrofatic Link for the meaning of that word.


----------



## almostfamous

Wow. It's an exciting time to be a WWE fan. The roster is stacked. Makes everyone step up their game. Guys coasting on their inflated pushes like Miz, Del Rio, Swagger, Kofi, and Sheamus better put up in the next few years or they're getting their spots snatched.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Good for him. In all his interviews you could tell his dream was to make it to WWE and now he has. 

Such an awesome dude too. Always great to talk to at shows. It's great to see all these talented guys make it this far.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



DudeLove669 said:


> Here's this if you have the time to watch it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^VIdeo package for one of the best indie storylines. Kevin Steen and Sami Zayn when he was El Generico.


Holy Shit that 1st Video. I am _sold_ on this guy now. Can't wait to see what he does in WWE!


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



PrinceofPush said:


> Holy Shit that 1st Video. I am _sold_ on this guy now. Can't wait to see what he does in WWE!


If he gets there,

Look at Chris hero when he was released. Not in the least bit out of shape.

This guy is out of shape coming in. If he doesn't lose weight and get a better look, I think he's gone.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



WrayBryatt said:


> If he gets there,
> 
> Look at Chris hero when he was released. Not in the least bit out of shape.
> 
> This guy is out of shape coming in. If he doesn't lose weight and get a better look, I think he's gone.


The weight is part of who he is though and they signed him fully aware of the way he looks. I truly doubt the weight will be an issue unless they are signing him with the hopes of transforming his body. Plus Hero was released because of bad attitude.


----------



## Devitt

That GOAT welcome ?


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



DudeLove669 said:


> The weight is part of who he is though and they signed him fully aware of the way he looks. I truly doubt the weight will be an issue unless they are signing him with the hopes of transforming his body. Plus Hero was released because of bad attitude.


Well, not a steen fan, but if bull dempsey makes the full roster, and this guy doesn't he should trash wwe hq lol.

the only fat guy to make the roster was bo and bo and bo is a third generation wrestler. wyatt is big too, but hes stocky, husky (lol) and has some muscle

im not expecting steen to lose weight crazy, but he needs to be more built, like a bray etc.

to me, he sells like hes a badass but looking at him, he doesn't have a dominating appearance or aura about him.

great wrestler athletic ability, don't know about psychology though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



heyman deciple said:


> But wait Jim Cornette said, Steen could only draw 300 people... Then why would wwe sign him? Why would Jim Ross, Steve Austin, and the rock all know who he is and put him over...
> 
> Imagine that Jim cornette wrong in 2014, has the guy gotten anything right in the last ten years?


 ROH house shows under Steen's reign didn't do so well. Are you implying the WWE signed Steen because he's a draw?


----------



## AJ Brock

I met Steen at Wrestlecon and was surprised at how short he was -- only about 5'9- 5'10". Not sure why, but I was expecting him to be bigger. Regardless, the guy is impressive.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Love SC's tweet, being honest and real like always.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



WrayBryatt said:


> Well, not a steen fan, but if bull dempsey makes the full roster, and this guy doesn't he should trash wwe hq lol.
> 
> the only fat guy to make the roster was bo and bo and bo is a third generation wrestler. wyatt is big too, but hes stocky, husky (lol) and has some muscle
> 
> im not expecting steen to lose weight crazy, but he needs to be more built, like a bray etc.
> 
> to me, he sells like hes a badass but looking at him, he doesn't have a dominating appearance or aura about him.
> 
> great wrestler athletic ability, don't know about psychology though.


Bray Wyatt is not really any different from Kevin Steen. 










I reckon Steen is expected to pack a little muscle on NXT, like Sami Zayn did. However part of his appeal is that he's a burly brawler that's surprisingly agile, so I think they are fine with him being the way he is.

The problem with Chris Hero is that he had been signed when he was in the best shape of his life, but he let himself go while in WWE which wasn't part of the deal.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

I don't know much about this guy, only that a lot of people seem to think he's really good. Hopefully he will make it to the main roster and be a success. Good luck to him.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

I've only seen one picture of this guy so here is my snap judgment on his entire career.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Finally the WWE has found somebody to fill the gap that has so sorely needed filling.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Hopefully he is isn't going to flop like Chris Hero or misuse like Colt Cabana. Here's to making it big Steen! :homer4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So is this guy the White Samoa Joe? Fast fat dude with a brawler moveset?*


----------



## Jaysfromnyc

I want Steen's debut appearance to be him coming out delivering the apron powerbomb to Mojo Rawley.


----------



## THANOS

The Reigns Train said:


> *So is this guy the White Samoa Joe? Fast fat dude with a brawler moveset?*


Interesting comparison. They are fairly similar, but Steen is more of a brawler/high flyer hybrid, than a puro/brawler hybrid like Joe was. They have their similarities, but Steen is far more superior on the mic. Steen actually reminds me a lot of a hybrid of Vader, Bam Bam, Lesnar, and Punk. That's the best way to describe him. He has a promo style similar to Punk (but not quite as good), wrestling style like Vader/Bam Bam, and a ring presence (at least in ROH) like Lesnar, and even Austin has compared him similarly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Interesting comparison. They are fairly similar, but Steen is more of a brawler/high flyer hybrid, than a puro/brawler hybrid like Joe was. They have their similarities, but Steen is far more superior on the mic. Steen actually reminds me a lot of a hybrid of Vader, Bam Bam, Lesnar, and Punk. That's the best way to describe him. He has a promo style similar to Punk (but not quite as good), wrestling style like Vader/Bam Bam, and a ring presence (at least in ROH) like Lesnar, and even Austin has compared him similarly.


*
Sounds good, thanks







. I could catch some of that just by looking at him. Never seen a single match. I've heard good things about his promos across the board as well. Looking forward to seeing what he brings to the table.*


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Well deserved, the guys a fuckin talent in all aspects, hopefully used to his fullest potential. 

Damn, the NXT roster is beyond stacked right now, and now rumors of young Bucks joining too, things are looking good.

Anyway of viewing NXT without getting the 9.99 network?


----------



## LibertarianAtheist

skyman101 said:


> Does he have mic skills and charisma?


Yup : watch this


----------



## Stanford

LibertarianAtheist said:


> Yup : watch this


Cornette is still godly on the mic.


----------



## DemBoy

Excited to see him on NXT, wonder what finisher they'll give him though.


----------



## Flashyelbow

DemBoy said:


> Excited to see him on NXT, wonder what finisher they'll give him though.



Hopefully he can keep the pile driver it's a safe variation from the traditional one and they mentioned it in the interview so maybe. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: WWE signs Kevin Steen to NXT*



Morrison17 said:


>


My favorite Triple H moment, ever.



njcam said:


> Source: WWE.COM
> 
> WWE has signed Canadian Superstar Kevin Steen to its NXT division. The burly, outspoken, Package Piledriving Quebec native, who bolts around the ring with equal parts grace and bad intentions, thrives on throwing fists and talking trash.
> 
> A 14-year veteran, Steen began training, with his parents’ approval, when he was a teenager. Possessing what no less than “Stone Cold” Steve Austin has described as a “hell of an arsenal,” Steen has earned many accolades in North America and abroad, including the Pro Wrestling Guerrilla and Ring of Honor heavyweight championships. In 2013, the magazine Pro Wrestling Illustrated ranked him 10th on its annual list of the world’s top 500 wrestlers.
> 
> Along the way to becoming a world-class competitor, he also amassed one of the largest followings of any wrestler outside WWE, a fanbase that belts out their “Fight, Steen, fight!” mantra with pride. In his first official interview as a WWE signee, Steen spoke to WWE.com about his long-awaited signing, his expectations for NXT, WWE Network’s debut on Rogers Communications and his well-documented passion for visiting zoos.


BURLY & OUTSPOKEN


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

DemBoy said:


> Excited to see him on NXT, wonder what finisher they'll give him though.


Small Package Driver... He does it safely.


----------



## The Smark One

It's official. NXT arguably has the best roster in all of wrestling. All hail the anti Christ of pro wrestling.


----------



## The Smark One

I hope the WWE rehashes the Steen and Zayn feud


----------



## DemBoy

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Small Package Driver... He does it safely.





Flashyelbow said:


> Hopefully he can keep the pile driver it's a safe variation from the traditional one and they mentioned it in the interview so maybe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would love to see the Package Piledriver, but weren't piledrivers banned from WWE?


----------



## joeysnotright

I'd like to see hi team with Zayn for a while, and then basically do the same thing that happened in ROH, but on a larger scale. The causal fan would have no idea that this is a recycled feud, and it would help get them both over.


----------



## Devitt

Anyone know when the new guys are expected to debut?


----------



## theswayzetrain




----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> ROH house shows under Steen's reign didn't do so well. Are you implying the WWE signed Steen because he's a draw?


I'm implying cornette attempted to bury a guy as a failure just because he didn't get him or he didn't fit his vision or what pro wrestling is.

Steen not drawing in ROH, ROH itself wasn't successful. Cornette himself said it was about as popular as crotch rot. That has nothing to do with Steen.

The I ppv fiasco hurt them, cornette himself was a problem... Fuck Davey Richards and Jay Briscoe the champions before and after Steen didn't draw.

Roh has failed to gain more fans, they have their set hardcore fan base, some who may have been run off for a time by the Cornette reign of terror because he was giving them an overall product that wasn't what they wanted and not what the company was.


----------



## The Smark One

joeysnotright said:


> I'd like to see hi team with Zayn for a while, and then basically do the same thing that happened in ROH, but on a larger scale. The causal fan would have no idea that this is a recycled feud, and it would help get them both over.


:bow I was thinking about this very thing earlier. Repped.


----------



## Platt

TheRealFunkman said:


> Well deserved, the guys a fuckin talent in all aspects, hopefully used to his fullest potential.
> 
> Damn, the NXT roster is beyond stacked right now, and now rumors of young Bucks joining too, things are looking good.
> 
> Anyway of viewing NXT without getting the 9.99 network?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-weeklies/


----------



## OZZY

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

What the fuck is this? 

It's WWE.

Todays product is starting to feel like a shit N64 game like WWE vs ROH.


----------



## Yoy

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*

Support him with all you can, but try not to set your expectations too high.


----------



## heyman deciple

Isn't it funny, how Triple H cuts promos burying the Internet then signs all the guys the Internet likes.

Triple H is like that girl in high school who when she's around her friends acts like she's better than you but when her friends aren't around not only does she talk to you but she wants to suck your dick.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

heyman deciple said:


> Isn't it funny, how Triple H cuts promos burying the Internet then signs all the guys the Internet likes.
> 
> Triple H is like that girl in high school who when she's around her friends acts like she's better than you but when her friends aren't around not only does she talk to you but she wants to suck your dick.


"The Internet" has never liked Triple H, he just plays up to it as part of his Heel persona.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

Lariatoh! said:


> Trips has a bit of troll face on here. I'm going to be very interested to see how he's presented in NXT.



Bull Dempsey's brother.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ

heyman deciple said:


> Isn't it funny, how Triple H cuts promos burying the Internet then signs all the guys the Internet likes.
> 
> 
> 
> Triple H is like that girl in high school who when she's around her friends acts like she's better than you but when her friends aren't around not only does she talk to you but she wants to suck your dick.



Lol, Trips still gets rejected like he's that girl. :lol:


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Steen is the fucking man, please use him correctly WWE


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



The Architect said:


> What the fuck is this?
> 
> It's WWE.
> 
> Todays product is starting to feel like a shit N64 game like WWE vs ROH.












But I will say that your avy is cool, as I love the Hellreasier movies and Pinhead is the GOAT.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Flashyelbow said:


> Hopefully he can keep the pile driver it's a safe variation from the traditional one and they mentioned it in the interview so maybe.


The guys of WWE.com have no inside information whatsoever. They don't have a freaking clue of what Vince and Triple H want to do. There will be no piledriver for Kevin Steen and that should be more than obvious for anyone who pays close attention to WWE. I'm talking 0% chance here.


----------



## Boliever

I hope at the NXT taping Steen debuts as Bull Dempsy and the old Bull is never seen or heard of again.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

elhijodelbodallas said:


> The guys of WWE.com have no inside information whatsoever. They don't have a freaking clue of what Vince and Triple H want to do. There will be no piledriver for Kevin Steen and that should be more than obvious for anyone who pays close attention to WWE. I'm talking 0% chance here.


He could modify the move into a more safe powerbomb, like Cesaro modified the Gotch-style piledriver into a faceplant. But I agree that Steen's moveset will be heavily limited by WWE, hopefully he can keep some of his aerial maneuvers atleast instead of being a pure brawler.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Something tells me he won't be using his package piledriver in WWE.


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life

*Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

*How much do you think Steen will achieve in WWE?

He's a really talented wrestler, but his weak point is that he's 30 years old and that he'll probably stay in NXT about a year or two which would make him 32 years old around the time he debuts on WWE TV (RAW/SD).

And considering there are guys who are younger than him and probably more talented than him, I'm not sure if he'll get pushed.


However I do think that he'll win a world title in WWE (hopefully).*


----------



## p862011

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

kenta and devitt are even older


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*



nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *How much do you think Steen will achieve in WWE?
> 
> He's a really talented wrestler, but his weak point is that he's 30 years old and that he'll probably stay in NXT about a year or two which would make him 32 years old around the time he debuts on WWE TV (RAW/SD).
> 
> And considering there are guys who are younger than him and probably more talented than him, I'm not sure if he'll get pushed.
> 
> 
> However I do think that he'll win a world title in WWE (hopefully).*


I know nothing about him as i don't follow indy wrestling.

But I don't see why his age would be a problem.

Didn't Daniel Bryan start in WWE right around when he was 30? And wasn't Batista closer to 40 when he started?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

Meltzer said they are super high on him because of his talking ability, but now the ball is in his court since the problem is his physique. He'll have to get into decent shape or it'll definitely hurt him.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

HHH will release him from NXT because he didn't get in "wrestling" shape.


----------



## p862011

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

he was skinny back in the day
















but he looks like a mean asshole with the weight and facial hair


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

Who is this Kevin Steen? You must mean new NXT Superstar Pierre Poutine...


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

I think Steen should stay the same weight, personally. It's as much of his look as anything.


----------



## BarrackLesnar

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

your winner and *NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW* _INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION _KEVIN STEEN.


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*

Nobody else has this sic feeling that hhh is just signing all these guys just to get them off the markett. I'm not even a zayn fan at all, but how have they not thought of an angle for him on the main roster? Why hasnt crowe even seen nxt yet? Didnt they sign younger, too?


----------



## p862011

KILL STEEN KILL


----------



## Flashyelbow

Believe In Reigns said:


> What's the point of signing him when they have Bull Dempsey? Whose gimmick is identical to Steen's? Bull will be pushed harder because he's not an indy guy. WWE love to push their own first and brand everything. Mojo has his own shirt and Crowe hasn't debuted yet. This sucks for Steen's career, hope he enjoys jobbing to Tyson Kidd and dancing with Adam Rose (like his buddy Zayn). :trips



You are so right...not!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender

I hope he does do something big, but in WWE, they have proven that they can make a jobber into main eventer and a main eventer into a jobber, so anything is possible in this company.


----------



## TolerancEJ

*Re: The Rock, 'Stone Cold', Triple H, etc. tweet about Kevin Steen signing*



The Architect said:


> ...Todays product is starting to feel like a shit N64 game like WWE vs ROH.


IMHO, the N64 games are still better than the current games.


----------



## TolerancEJ

> WWE has signed Canadian Superstar Kevin Steen to its NXT division. The burly, outspoken, Package Piledriving Quebec native, who bolts around the ring with equal parts grace and bad intentions, thrives on throwing fists and talking trash.


The release actually referenced the Package Piledriver. I wonder if WWE might make an exception in this case. I was initially thinking no, but I'm reconsidering now. Steen's delivery of the piledriver is one of the safest. The opponent lands on his "well cushioned" legs, as opposed to straight down. There isn't much risk of the opponent's head striking the matt.


----------



## x78

Believe In Reigns said:


> What's the point of signing him when they have Bull Dempsey? Whose gimmick is identical to Steen's? Bull will be pushed harder because he's not an indy guy. WWE love to push their own first and brand everything. Mojo has his own shirt and Crowe hasn't debuted yet. This sucks for Steen's career, hope he enjoys jobbing to Tyson Kidd and dancing with Adam Rose (like his buddy Zayn). :trips


Bull Dempsey was an indy guy, but I did see a similarity just based on their look alone without really knowing anything about Steen.


----------



## TolerancEJ

Jaysfromnyc said:


> I want Steen's debut appearance to be him coming out delivering the apron powerbomb to Mojo Rawley.


If you are hyped for more than 4 hours, you should probably consult a doctor. Maybe extended Hype could lead to some type of medical condition. Is his Hype naturally occurring or artificially induced? 

Let's make your suggestion a contest. The first NXT star to effectively powerbomb Rawley will have the IWC's undying support. Haha.


----------



## Diezffects

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*



ImmortalTechnique said:


> HHH will release him from NXT because he didn't get in "wrestling" shape.


If he stays fat, lazy and doesn't deliver like Chris hero, Triple H should definitely release him. 


Like someone said, the ball is in his court now.


----------



## TolerancEJ

I'm going to remain positive and hope the best for Kevin Steen. If possible, we need to get in that NXT crowd and cheer for him LOUD!

I wish WWE would buy the song Unsettling Differences from Ring of Honor. It would save Jim Johnston one job. It's a very good tune which I keep in my playlist to keep me energized for my gym workout. However, if it was up to me, the only thing I'd change would be the guitar solo, which for me comes off somewhat weak. People had been singing Sami Zayn's El Generico tune, which NXT have now adopted as his theme song. I wonder if the crowd will sing the Ring of Honor song during Steen's entrance, as the ROH crowd would regularly join in the song at their events.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*



Diezffects said:


> If he stays fat, lazy and doesn't deliver like Chris hero, Triple H should definitely release him.
> 
> 
> Like someone said, the ball is in his court now.


Is this shit rumor still spreading like its a fact?


----------



## Flashyelbow

Diezffects said:


> If he stays fat, lazy and doesn't deliver like Chris hero, Triple H should definitely release him.
> 
> 
> Like someone said, the ball is in his court now.



Chris wasn't released for that it was because they didn't feel he adapted well and weren't sure where to take him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

:mark: Crowe, Steen, kalisto, Zayn. NXT's roster is looking epic right now. I hope they don't stick him with a comedy gimmick, hopefully they let him be the loose cannon and trash talker he was in ROH.

Also, to anyone who says Steen is too fat, you do realize that Steen has lost quite a bit of weight and is continuing to do so.


----------



## TolerancEJ

With this new NXT Roster: Neville, Zayn, Breeze, Konnor/Viktor, Aiden English, Simon Gotch, Enzo/Cass, Kevin Steen, KENTA, Devitt, Crowe, Kalisto, Sylvester Lefort, Corey Graves (when he recovers), and soon Willie Mack... I would totally be into a revisited "Nexus" angle. Consider that NXT specials are called "NXT Takeover." Could be a hint at things to come?


----------



## Diezffects

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*



DemBoy said:


> Is this shit rumor still spreading like its a fact?


How is it a rumour? He was released because he was lazy and complacent. Wasn't willing to put in the work necessary. He was one of the biggest indy stars, spent years in the independent scene, but in all his time in NXT, he never had a great match. He had a decent/very average one with regal. How do you explain that?





Flashyelbow said:


> Chris wasn't released for that it was because they didn't feel he adapted well
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Which is my point, he got Lazy. He was expected big things, but couldn't even deliver basic requirements for a top WWE prospect.



I find it funny IWC tards are still making excuses for hero even after all this time, but if it was someone like Rawley, he'd get shit on by the community like he's commited child rape or something. I can guarantee that.


----------



## Diezffects

> *Backstage News On WWE Signing Kevin Steen*
> 
> - Regarding WWE signing Kevin Steen, it's said that WWE officials do recognize Steen as a significant addition to their roster.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter




....


----------



## kendoo

It's a cert he'll end with some kind of comedy dance gimmick it seems to be the way things go these days.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I like this guy just from the picture. He looks confident, extroverted, charismatic, and has an "I don't give a fuck" aura around him.*


----------



## Flashyelbow

Diezffects said:


> How is it a rumour? He was released because he was lazy and complacent. Wasn't willing to put in the work necessary. He was one of the biggest indy stars, spent years in the independent scene, but in all his time in NXT, he never had a great match. He had a decent/very average one with regal. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is my point, he got Lazy. He was expected big things, but couldn't even deliver basic requirements for a top WWE prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny IWC tards are still making excuses for hero even after all this time, but if it was someone like Rawley, he'd get shit on by the community like he's commited child rape or something. I can guarantee that.



He even said they don't know what to do with him in WWE. He doesn't fit with their style he is very European wrestling, holds and chain wrestling that doesn't truly get over with crowds of casuals.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Predict Kevin Steen's success in WWE*



Diezffects said:


> How is it a rumour? He was released because he was lazy and complacent. Wasn't willing to put in the work necessary. He was one of the biggest indy stars, spent years in the independent scene, but in all his time in NXT, he never had a great match. He had a decent/very average one with regal. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is my point, he got Lazy. He was expected big things, but couldn't even deliver basic requirements for a top WWE prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny IWC tards are still making excuses for hero even after all this time, but if it was someone like Rawley, he'd get shit on by the community like he's commited child rape or something. I can guarantee that.


IWC tards? Wow is that like a thing or you made up that "insult"? Anyways, no he wasn't let it go because he was a lazy fat slob, according to him WWE didn't had anything for him ATM and they thought it was for the best to let him go. 

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74647.shtml#.U-u-p4BdVLQ


----------



## Natecore

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


Dude, just DUDE!!!! This guy is going to be a legend. Guaranteed HOFer. Steen just has "it."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hopefully, things go well for him. Will be interesting to see. Also interested to see if WWE "thins him out" like they tried with Chris Hero.


----------



## DemBoy

ShowStopper said:


> Hopefully, things go well for him. Will be interesting to see. Also interested to see if WWE "thins him out" like they tried with Chris Hero.


Well Steen has something Hero lacks and thats the charisma Kevin has and the mic skills to succeed on the WWE. IMO they shouldn't "thin him out" too much, if the fans like Wyatt because of his uniqueness and entertainment value on the mic, i don't see why they would be against a more skilled fat guy like Steen.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> The Kevin Steen signing announcement was made on 8/12, with the idea of timing it in conjunction with the launch of the WWE Network in Canada.
> 
> The fact they made a specific announcement for Steen (and this was actually planned for last week, but the decision was made to hold it for the network launch, Steen actually signed months ago) tells you they are high on him. To show how high they are on him, reportedly Ambrose was told not to do Steen’s running cannonball into the corner move any longer, as they want it to be a new move for when Steen comes to the main roster. Steen starts in Orlando on 8/25. On the WWE web site, in the Steen story, they listed him as both a former ROH and PWG champion, and that Pro Wrestling Illustrated ranked him No. 10 in their top 500 in 2013. Steen credited a chance airport meeting with Austin in 2005 to encourage him to work on running his mouth if he wanted to be a top guy that turned his career around, because no matter how good his in-ring may be, ultimately what was going to make him break out were his verbal skills. Dwayne Johnson is also a big fan of Steen’s work.


----------



## THANOS

Super Sonic said:


> Meltzer:


Wow!! If they're this high on him, I wonder if they let him use the Package Piledriver after all? It is the safest piledriver around as the opponents head doesn't ever hit the mat, and they stripped a main roster star of a move so Steen could use it. Incredible news.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Super Sonic said:


> Meltzer:


Damn, I said he should use the cannonball as his finisher a while ago, nice to see that somebody in WWE agrees with me. Also LOL at that "Rock is a big fan of Steen's work" line. He probably just knows Steen as that indie wrestler who kept tweeting him all the time. Highly doubt Rock has seen any of his work.

And for the 100th time THANOS, *NO, STEEN WILL NOT USE THE PACKAGE PILEDRIVER.*


----------



## Diezffects

He won't use the package piledriver, get real. It's not going to happen.


----------



## Mattyb2266

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Damn, I said he should use the cannonball as his finisher a while ago, nice to see that somebody in WWE agrees with me. Also LOL at that "Rock is a big fan of Steen's work" line. He probably just knows Steen as that indie wrestler who kept tweeting him all the time. Highly doubt Rock has seen any of his work.
> 
> And for the 100th time THANOS, *NO, STEEN WILL NOT USE THE PACKAGE PILEDRIVER.*


I could be wrong, but I believe the rock once tweeted that Kevin steen was a great worker or something along those lines.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Diezffects said:


> Backstage News On WWE Signing Kevin Steen
> 
> - Regarding WWE signing Kevin Steen, it's said that WWE officials do recognize Steen as a significant addition to their roster.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
Click to expand...




Super Sonic said:


> Meltzer:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kevin Steen signing announcement was made on 8/12, with the idea of timing it in conjunction with the launch of the WWE Network in Canada.
> 
> The fact they made a specific announcement for Steen (and this was actually planned for last week, but the decision was made to hold it for the network launch, Steen actually signed months ago) tells you they are high on him. To show how high they are on him, reportedly Ambrose was told not to do Steen’s running cannonball into the corner move any longer, as they want it to be a new move for when Steen comes to the main roster. Steen starts in Orlando on 8/25. On the WWE web site, in the Steen story, they listed him as both a former ROH and PWG champion, and that Pro Wrestling Illustrated ranked him No. 10 in their top 500 in 2013. Steen credited a chance airport meeting with Austin in 2005 to encourage him to work on running his mouth if he wanted to be a top guy that turned his career around, because no matter how good his in-ring may be, ultimately what was going to make him break out were his verbal skills. Dwayne Johnson is also a big fan of Steen’s work.
Click to expand...

It feels good to know that they're pretty damn high on him so far. I can't wait to see what he does in NXT. I know for certain that he'll do good there.

I, for one am excited for the future of the WWE. Can't wait to see the likes of Steen, Devitt, KENTA, Sami, ect.. on the big stage. :mark: 

Just as long as they get rid of that Bucky Beaver Motherfucker. :side:


----------



## Flashyelbow

Mattyb2266 said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the rock once tweeted that Kevin steen was a great worker or something along those lines.



Yeah they're friends.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imfromchicago

Will he stay chubby? Or will he lose some pounds?


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Damn, I said he should use the cannonball as his finisher a while ago, nice to see that somebody in WWE agrees with me. Also LOL at that "Rock is a big fan of Steen's work" line. He probably just knows Steen as that indie wrestler who kept tweeting him all the time. Highly doubt Rock has seen any of his work.
> 
> And for the 100th time THANOS, *NO, STEEN WILL NOT USE THE PACKAGE PILEDRIVER.*


For someone who's quoted me 100 times, you sure would look foolish if they let him use it. I want him to use it more now just to spite your conviction.

Also, Rock has been quoted before saying he watches ROH, or at least watched it a few times, and that's how he knows Steen.


----------



## Diezffects

LOL NO, Rock doesn't waste his time watching ROH. Steen kept tweeting him that he is a big fan and Rock eventually responded. He probably looked him up before doing that.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Diezffects said:


> LOL NO, Rock doesn't waste his time watching ROH. Steen kept tweeting him that he is a big fan and Rock eventually responded. He probably looked him up before doing that.



Not really Rock even asked him for footage of his matches because he liked watching him. You fail.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer has stated that Mr. Johnson still watches tapes in his free time.


----------



## kokepepsi

Always seen this guys name around never really bothered with ROH since 2006

Damn he looks like a jobber


Hope I am proven wrong though


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

Can't believe it finally happened.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Small Package Driver... He does it safely.


sMALL pACKAGE DRIVER and Package Piledriver are two completely different moves

Small Package Driver was Seth Rollins' finisher when he was Tyler Black (God's Last Gift), which is technically a fisherman buster variation

THIS IS A SMALL PACKAGE DRIVER... BECAUSE IT RESEMBLES THE ATTACKER, going for a small package pin...


----------



## Smoogle

THANOS said:


> For someone who's quoted me 100 times, you sure would look foolish if they let him use it. I want him to use it more now just to spite your conviction.
> 
> Also, Rock has been quoted before saying he watches ROH, or at least watched it a few times, and that's how he knows Steen.


Yup, i've seen rock actively talking to the dude on twitter, the guy you quoted sounds like a know-it-all sort of dude though.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

kokepepsi said:


> Always seen this guys name around never really bothered with ROH since 2006
> 
> *Damn he looks like a jobber*
> 
> 
> Hope I am proven wrong though


:what


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

LibertarianAtheist said:


> sMALL pACKAGE DRIVER and Package Piledriver are two completely different moves
> 
> Small Package Driver was Seth Rollins' finisher when he was Tyler Black (God's Last Gift), which is technically a fisherman buster variation
> 
> THIS IS A SMALL PACKAGE DRIVER... BECAUSE IT RESEMBLES THE ATTACKER, going for a small package pin...


You're right, I didn't even notice my mistake.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

This proves to me just one thing.

No indy company has a chance to flourish anymore with NXT's current existence.

As soon as they start getting hot, or have a few talents that shine,
to WWE/NXT they'll eventually go and their fans with them.

Great power play by HHH though for sure.

As for Steen, I'm not entirely convinced. I don't see him going too far in WWE with his current chubby look. I'm voting that they'll turn him into a comedy jobber maybe doing a segment where Santino holds fishing pool with a Totinos Pizza on the end in front of a treadmill that Steen's running on trying to eat it to help 'train' him back into shape...

because


----------



## DemBoy

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This proves to me just one thing.
> 
> No indy company has a chance to flourish anymore with NXT's current existence.
> 
> As soon as they start getting hot, or have a few talents that shine,
> to WWE/NXT they'll eventually go and their fans with them.
> 
> Great power play by HHH though for sure.
> 
> As for Steen, I'm not entirely convinced. I don't see him going too far in WWE with his current chubby look. I'm voting that they'll turn him into a comedy jobber maybe doing a segment where Santino holds fishing pool with a Totinos Pizza on the end in front of a treadmill that Steen's running on trying to eat it to help 'train' him back into shape...
> 
> because


That was a joke, right? Because if its not then WWE is losing a lot of laughing material with their current chubby superstar named Bray Wyatt, they should bring Santino back and do that shit with him right now.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> For someone who's quoted me 100 times, you sure would look foolish if they let him use it. I want him to use it more now just to spite your conviction.
> 
> Also, Rock has been quoted before saying he watches ROH, or at least watched it a few times, and that's how he knows Steen.


No, he knows Steen because Steen kept sending him messages on twitter over and over until he responded. 

And you look like a moron when you can't understand why WWE wouldn't let him use the package piledriver. It's so freaking obvious to anyone who has a clue of how WWE works. I don't know why you keep insisting on it. You sound like one of those guys who want WWE to make references to guys' indie feuds.



Flashyelbow said:


> Not really Rock even asked him for footage of his matches because he liked watching him. You fail.


fpalm



Flashyelbow said:


> Yeah they're friends.


:lmao They're friends? :lmao They haven't even met in person yet they're "friends". fpalm



Mattyb2266 said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the rock once tweeted that Kevin steen was a great worker or something along those lines.


So what? Kevin Steen has a lot of twitter followers and it's clear he's a wrestler. Of course the Rock would say that. You think someone as busy as the Rock is at home searching for indie wrestlers on youtube? He's watching ROH tv? Give me a break.



Smoogle said:


> Yup, i've seen rock actively talking to the dude on twitter, the guy you quoted sounds like a know-it-all sort of dude though.


I sound like a know it all because at least I have a clue of what I'm talking about, unlike these guys saying Steen and Rock are "friends". Has there ever been a time where Rock initiated the conversation? No, aside from congratulating him on getting signed that is.



Diezffects said:


> LOL NO, Rock doesn't waste his time watching ROH. Steen kept tweeting him that he is a big fan and Rock eventually responded. He probably looked him up before doing that.


Thank god there's another sane person in this board. Jesus freaking christ...


----------



## Flashyelbow

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, he knows Steen because Steen kept sending him messages on twitter over and over until he responded.
> 
> And you look like a moron when you can't understand why WWE wouldn't let him use the package piledriver. It's so freaking obvious to anyone who has a clue of how WWE works. I don't know why you keep insisting on it. You sound like one of those guys who want WWE to make references to guys' indie feuds.
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao They're friends? :lmao They haven't even met in person yet they're "friends". fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Kevin Steen has a lot of twitter followers and it's clear he's a wrestler. Of course the Rock would say that. You think someone as busy as the Rock is at home searching for indie wrestlers on youtube? He's watching ROH tv? Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> I sound like a know it all because at least I have a clue of what I'm talking about, unlike these guys saying Steen and Rock are "friends". Has there ever been a time where Rock initiated the conversation? No, aside from congratulating him on getting signed that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god there's another sane person in this board. Jesus freaking christ...



So because you think Rock would never talk to him you're right? Lol! You obviously don't know anything about Steen or Rock, The Rock actually started talking to Steen after he heard the praise from Stone Cold after that Rock continued talking to him which even lead to Steen calling him a friend multiple times. But naw you're right I mean you obviously live with them both right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, he knows Steen because Steen kept sending him messages on twitter over and over until he responded.
> 
> And you look like a moron when you can't understand why WWE wouldn't let him use the package piledriver. It's so freaking obvious to anyone who has a clue of how WWE works. I don't know why you keep insisting on it. You sound like one of those guys who want WWE to make references to guys' indie feuds.
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao They're friends? :lmao They haven't even met in person yet they're "friends". fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Kevin Steen has a lot of twitter followers and it's clear he's a wrestler. Of course the Rock would say that. You think someone as busy as the Rock is at home searching for indie wrestlers on youtube? He's watching ROH tv? Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> I sound like a know it all because at least I have a clue of what I'm talking about, unlike these guys saying Steen and Rock are "friends". Has there ever been a time where Rock initiated the conversation? No, aside from congratulating him on getting signed that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god there's another sane person in this board. Jesus freaking christ...


It's quickly becoming clear why your reputation bar on this site is what it is, almost as clear as the fact that the Rock is a big fan of Kevin Steen .



Flashyelbow said:


> So because you think Rock would never talk to him you're right? Lol! You obviously don't know anything about Steen or Rock, The Rock actually started talking to Steen after he heard the praise from Stone Cold after that Rock continued talking to him which even lead to Steen calling him a friend multiple times. But naw you're right I mean you obviously live with them both right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This :clap. Good post!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Flashyelbow said:


> So because you think Rock would never talk to him you're right? Lol! You obviously don't know anything about Steen or Rock, The Rock actually started talking to Steen after he heard the praise from Stone Cold after that Rock continued talking to him which even lead to Steen calling him a friend multiple times. But naw you're right I mean you obviously live with them both right?


What the fuck are you talking about???? Check the timeline you moron. Austin had Steen on his podcast because Steen sent him a letter after he was mentioned on the episode with Colt Cabana. Steen had tweeted Rock way before that, it was like a year before. So how would Rock talk to Steen because of Stone Cold's praise when Austin had never even heard of Steen before he had him on as a guest on his show? fpalm Are you a fucking child or just a fucking idiot? I'm sorry for using this language but between you and THANOS this is too much fucking stupidity for me to handle. And then I'm the idiot for having a red square. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Redzero

lol at the butthurt in this thread.


----------



## Flashyelbow

elhijodelbodallas said:


> What the fuck are you talking about???? Check the timeline you moron. Austin had Steen on his podcast because Steen sent him a letter after he was mentioned on the episode with Colt Cabana. Steen had tweeted Rock way before that, it was like a year before. So how would Rock talk to Steen because of Stone Cold's praise when Austin had never even heard of Steen before he had him on as a guest on his show? fpalm Are you a fucking child or just a fucking idiot? I'm sorry for using this language but between you and THANOS this is too much fucking stupidity for me to handle. And then I'm the idiot for having a red square. Jesus fucking christ.



You do know the podcast was in 2013 while Steen and Rock were on twitter speaking to each other in 2012 plus Steen met Stone Cold way before on a flight so Austin knew of him before hand.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Flashyelbow said:


> You do know the podcast was in 2013 while Steen and Rock were on twitter speaking to each other in 2012 plus Steen met Stone Cold way before on a flight so Austin knew of him before hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you a fucking retard? That's exactly what I said. You were the one who said Rock started talking to Steen because of Austin's praise and now you're arguing against the very thing you said. I'm beginning to think you are a troll because nobody can be THIS stupid.


----------



## Flashyelbow

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Are you a fucking retard? That's exactly what I said. You were the one who said Rock started talking to Steen because of Austin's praise and now you're arguing against the very thing you said. I'm beginning to think you are a troll because nobody can be THIS stupid.



Yeah Austin met Steen before hand and Rock actually watched Steen matches on ROH. They built a friendship from that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mattyb2266

After a quick search saw that the rock went out of his way to congratulate Steen on twitter. Very cool of him.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Flashyelbow said:


> Yeah Austin met Steen before hand and Rock actually watched Steen matches on ROH. They built a friendship from that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Didn't you just say that Rock started talking to Steen after hearing praise from Steve Austin?



Flashyelbow said:


> So because you think Rock would never talk to him you're right? Lol! *You obviously don't know anything about Steen or Rock, The Rock actually started talking to Steen after he heard the praise from Stone Cold* after that Rock continued talking to him which even lead to Steen calling him a friend multiple times. But naw you're right I mean you obviously live with them both right?


How can that be true if Rock actually tweeted Steen before Austin interviewed him? Because Austin met Steen in an airport ten years ago when Steen was just starting to wrestle in the states? Are you fucking serious? Did you even listen to Austin's podcast? It's clear Austin knew NOTHING about Steen before he received his email and decided to interview him.

And by the way, where's your evidence that Rock has watched Steen in ROH?


----------



## Mattyb2266

After another google search I came across the rock tweeting that Curt Hawkins introduced him to Steens matches and he's been a fan ever since.

And that happened in 2012.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

DemBoy said:


> That was a joke, right? Because if its not then WWE is losing a lot of laughing material with their current chubby superstar named Bray Wyatt, they should bring Santino back and do that shit with him right now.


Comedy jobber is where Steen looks to be headed now.

Bray is a rare instance of a re-package gone right. Not completely right mind you because his character is just a bunch of babbling nonsense with "follow the buzzards" and all the other crap but yes, he did make a complete 180 degree turn for improvement from just being Husky Harris. 

Part of that improvement was doing something you don't see a lot of wrestlers do these days... and that's wear more of a costume type attire with his pants and Hawaiian shirts. If he was wrestling in trunks he'd probably still be getting Husky chants from more than just two people in the crowd.









This look was not going to work for "Bray Wyatt". Not even for in ring action.

Bray also has something very important going for him. He's a 3rd generation Superstar. That's huge in WWE.

As for Steen, no I wasn't joking, I think in the immediate future he'll be a comedy jobber it's really anyone's guess. I don't think they'll just have him go out and destroy people like he used to in the indies, or how Ryback was debuted. It's WWE now and they can make him be an adult baby holding a rattle if they want to just to troll all of you.


----------



## RiverFenix

Super Sonic said:


> Meltzer:


Why would Steen signing be in conjunction with WWE Network being available in Canada now when Canada gets NXT on television weekly for free? Unless that contract is up soon and will not be renewed to make NXT solely on the WWE Network or something...


----------



## Rugrat

I like him, but I see him heading to Ziggler/Cody Rhodes' position. It won't be too bad and he'll end up on a par with Devitt and above Kenta.

I wonder if he'll use his real name. Given it's pretty clear Devitt and Kenta will, he may as well.


----------



## Smoogle

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Didn't you just say that Rock started talking to Steen after hearing praise from Steve Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> How can that be true if Rock actually tweeted Steen before Austin interviewed him? Because Austin met Steen in an airport ten years ago when Steen was just starting to wrestle in the states? Are you fucking serious? Did you even listen to Austin's podcast? It's clear Austin knew NOTHING about Steen before he received his email and decided to interview him.
> 
> And by the way, where's your evidence that Rock has watched Steen in ROH?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/626337-rock-watches-roh.html


----------



## DemBoy

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Comedy jobber is where Steen looks to be headed now.
> 
> Bray is a rare instance of a re-package gone right. Not completely right mind you because his character is just a bunch of babbling nonsense with "follow the buzzards" and all the other crap but yes, he did make a complete 180 degree turn for improvement from just being Husky Harris.
> 
> Part of that improvement was doing something you don't see a lot of wrestlers do these days... and that's wear more of a costume type attire with his pants and Hawaiian shirts. If he was wrestling in trunks he'd probably still be getting Husky chants from more than just two people in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This look was not going to work for "Bray Wyatt". Not even for in ring action.
> 
> Bray also has something very important going for him. He's a 3rd generation Superstar. That's huge in WWE.
> 
> As for Steen, no I wasn't joking, I think in the immediate future he'll be a comedy jobber it's really anyone's guess. I don't think they'll just have him go out and destroy people like he used to in the indies, or how Ryback was debuted. It's WWE now and they can make him be an adult baby holding a rattle if they want to just to troll all of you.


Shit, i really thought you were joking. Being a 2nd or a 3rd gen superstar means shit in todays WWE, look at Curtis Axel, Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The Usos, Tamina and even Natalya they're all either low carders or mid carders at best (Sometimes even jobbers), and being a 3rd gen guy certainly didn't help Ted DiBiase Jr. kept his job with the company. The only few exceptions are Bray, Roman and Randy right now.

About the fat jobber comedy gimmick, so you think Bray succeeded because he used hawaiian shirts and white pants? It wasn't his mic skills the ones that put him over or his portrayal of a creepy character and his decent in-ring skills, right? But a guy like Steen, (Who uses shirts BTW) that is a great mic talker and even better in-ring performer is heading to a comedy jobber because. why exactly?


----------



## THANOS

DemBoy said:


> Shit, i really thought you were joking. Being a 2nd or a 3rd gen superstar means shit in todays WWE, look at Curtis Axel, Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The Usos, Tamina and even Natalya they're all either low carders or mid carders at best (Sometimes even jobbers), and being a 3rd gen guy certainly didn't help Ted DiBiase Jr. kept his job with the company. The only few exceptions are Bray, Roman and Randy right now.
> 
> About the fat jobber comedy gimmick, so you think Bray succeeded because he used hawaiian shirts and white pants? It wasn't his mic skills the ones that put him over or his portrayal of a creepy character and his decent in-ring skills, right? But a guy like Steen, (Who uses shirts BTW) that is a great mic talker and even better in-ring performer is heading to a comedy jobber because. why exactly?


:lmao Well done!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I can't wait for Steen to show up on NXT and murder Bull Dempsey.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

DemBoy said:


> Shit, i really thought you were joking. Being a 2nd or a 3rd gen superstar means shit in todays WWE, look at Curtis Axel, Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The Usos, Tamina and even Natalya they're all either low carders or mid carders at best (Sometimes even jobbers), and being a 3rd gen guy certainly didn't help Ted DiBiase Jr. kept his job with the company. The only few exceptions are Bray, Roman and Randy right now.
> 
> About the fat jobber comedy gimmick, so you think Bray succeeded because he used hawaiian shirts and white pants? It wasn't his mic skills the ones that put him over or his portrayal of a creepy character and his decent in-ring skills, right? But a guy like Steen, (Who uses shirts BTW) that is a great mic talker and even better in-ring performer is heading to a comedy jobber because. why exactly?


Wrong. It means you'll be given a chance way beyond your abilities as evidenced by the pushes of Curtis Axel (even paired with Heyman), Rhodes, etc...

Sure a lot of them flopped but that's not the point the point is that they were given those opportunities IMO in a big part due to their being 2nd or 3rd generation. 

Randy Orton is another example except that he made something of his first run only to majorly screw it up and now he's even slowly on the rebound again. 

Generational status does mean a lot in WWE. Whether a guy makes anything of it, is up to him. As for DiBiase, they tried and tried with him, gave him all sorts of opportunities (which is what I'm talking about here) and he just couldn't make anything work. His generational status helped him stay afloat a lot longer than he should've been given a chance to. 

Bray Wyatt: I didn't say his success was based only on his look, only that it contributes a lot to his not being ridiculed for his weight as much (especially from heckling fans) as if he were wrestling in trunks like he did as Husky Harris. 

Steen: I've not followed Steen very closely at all. My opinions are based on what I know about him which is this: He's apparently an indy darling. Like Samoa Joe, people expect him to "kill" his opponents. From this, I gather he's like a white Samoa Joe. 

Why I think he _could _(not will) become a comedy jobber (no one knows what will happen until it happens, this is just speculation) is because WWE can do anything they want. They can bury the hell out of what he used to be (Opponent "Killer") or indy badass just because they don't want to acknowledge his indy past and/or to troll his marks. They can embarrass, humiliate, and use him however they see fit. 

Time will tell. I'll laugh if they do this, simply because I have no personal investment in the guy. Neither do any of the casuals who don't follow the indy scene. If WWE wants to make him a comedy character, then that's what he'll become to the WWE Universe.


----------



## DemBoy

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Wrong. It means you'll be given a chance way beyond your abilities as evidenced by the pushes of Curtis Axel (even paired with Heyman), Rhodes, etc...
> 
> Sure a lot of them flopped but that's not the point the point is that they were given those opportunities IMO in a big part due to their being 2nd or 3rd generation.
> 
> Randy Orton is another example except that he made something of his first run only to majorly screw it up and now he's even slowly on the rebound again.
> 
> Generational status does mean a lot in WWE. Whether a guy makes anything of it, is up to him. As for DiBiase, they tried and tried with him, gave him all sorts of opportunities (which is what I'm talking about here) and he just couldn't make anything work. His generational status helped him stay afloat a lot longer than he should've been given a chance to.


Wrong. Cody Rhodes, Natalya and The Usos were given a chance *because* of their abilities, they didn't make enough of an impact to keep trying pushing them, but it wasn't because of their lack of talent. You're right about Axel and Tamina though. And i agree they were given those chances because, nepotism is cool, but if nepotism were such big help in WWE, they would continue trying to make them a big deal which is clearly not the case.

Randy Orton IMO, was given the chance to succeed the way he did because he was a homegrown talent (Like Batista and John Cena), generational status may have influenced on giving him a chance but at the end of the day it was because of his wrestling background (OVW) that they gave him such push. As for DiBiase, yeah they tried a lot with that guy and they kept him for a long time because of his dad but in the end generational status meant shit when they realized he would never make it on the WWE.



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Bray Wyatt: I didn't say his success was based only on his look, only that it contributes a lot to his not being ridiculed for his weight as much (especially from heckling fans) as if he were wrestling in trunks like he did as Husky Harris.
> 
> Steen: I've not followed Steen very closely at all. My opinions are based on what I know about him which is this: He's apparently an indy darling. Like Samoa Joe, people expect him to "kill" his opponents. From this, I gather he's like a white Samoa Joe.
> 
> Why I think he _could _(not will) become a comedy jobber (no one knows what will happen until it happens, this is just speculation) is because WWE can do anything they want. They can bury the hell out of what he used to be (Opponent "Killer") or indy badass just because they don't want to acknowledge his indy past and/or to troll his marks. They can embarrass, humiliate, and use him however they see fit.
> 
> Time will tell. I'll laugh if they do this, simply because I have no personal investment in the guy. Neither do any of the casuals who don't follow the indy scene. If WWE wants to make him a comedy character, then that's what he'll become to the WWE Universe.


You did say that his clothes help him a lot, but repackaging a wrestler usually means changing his entire look (including clothing, character background and the way they behave), keeping the trunks on the Bray Wyatt persona would be even more scary than a hawaiian shirt but it would never make fucking sense. It was a necessary change and they would've never gave him that chance if he wasn't good enough to get over by himself (Fuck the gen status).

Steen: It would make absolutely no sense to keep tabs on a guy that you want to sign since who knows how much time, brought him over to your project (HHH NXT) just to make fun of his weight, why would anyone think they would waste time and resources on doing such idiotic childish thing? They have another fucking fat guy on the main roster making entire crowds chant for him because they don't fucking care about his weight. Either way, you're right only time will tell where is Steen gonna land, but i can assure you that a fat comedian guy won't be his future.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well i guess Steen's gonna need a new finisher. Cause no way are they gonna let him use the package piledriver or the F5 since Brock's under contract. I'd suggest letting him use the swanton bomb for his finisher at first, it would really highlight and show the crowd his ability to do things that bigger wrestlers normally can't do.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

DemBoy said:


> keeping the trunks on the Bray Wyatt persona would be even more scary than a hawaiian shirt


Of course it'd be scarier...





Steiner should come back and do a promo on Steen being fat too...

"Who are you again? Kellen Steve? Kevin Steam? 
Whatever your name is doesn't matter... 
You know why? Cause you're fat!"










...does make me wonder, what will Steen's new name be?


----------



## THANOS

SAMCRO said:


> Well i guess Steen's gonna need a new finisher. Cause no way are they gonna let him use the package piledriver or the F5 since Brock's under contract. I'd suggest letting him use the swanton bomb for his finisher at first, it would really highlight and show the crowd his ability to do things that bigger wrestlers normally can't do.


The Swanton would probably be the best replacement if need be. I would like the Steenilizer, but I doubt he could do it to big guys.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Steen should use the swanton or the moonsault and he will definitely get over.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Can Steen still do the 450? Because if he can, that would make the crowd go "Holy Shit!".


----------



## DemBoy

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Can Steen still do the 450? Because if he can, that would make the crowd go "Holy Shit!".


----------



## LibertarianAtheist

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ...does make me wonder, what will Steen's new name be?


They don't even really need to tweek is name much to copyright it

They could Call him Kevin Steene (with an e at the end) and it would still be copyrightable


----------



## Mr. I

As of yesterday, Steen has officially reported to the Performance Center to begin working for WWE full-time. I assume he has also moved to Orlando.


----------



## paqman

LibertarianAtheist said:


> They don't even really need to tweek is name much to copyright it
> 
> They could Call him Kevin Steene (with an e at the end) and it would still be copyrightable


WWE already announced him as Kevin Steen on their website. I think he's staying Kevin Steen. I'd be amazed they'd change it at this point. If he was getting a new name, they would have already done it. 

They made a big deal out of his signing, so I think they want to prop up on his past work and appeal to smarks a bit.

:vince$

Dem network buys.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I think the fact they included their real names in the 3 big signing announcements will lead to them keeping their names compared to when they quietly signed Neville and Zayn so they can run the name change


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

No. Everybody changes their name. No exceptions.


----------



## x78

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No. Everybody changes their name. No exceptions.


I expect Kenta might keep his since the whole reason for his signing is crossover appeal. No reason for Devitt and Steen to keep theirs, although it is interesting that they announced and heavily publicized their signings under those names, especially Devitt who has had video interviews on WWE.COM etc. Also Devitt and Steen are their real names, which might make a difference? TBH I hope they get out of this practice of arbitrarily renaming everyone whether they need it or not.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Call him Steeniel Kevinson


----------



## DGenerationMC

Steen must have those Mexican orphans living in his attic.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

x78 said:


> I expect Kenta might keep his since the whole reason for his signing is crossover appeal. No reason for Devitt and Steen to keep theirs, although it is interesting that they announced and heavily publicized their signings under those names, especially Devitt who has had video interviews on WWE.COM etc. Also Devitt and Steen are their real names, which might make a difference? TBH I hope they get out of this practice of arbitrarily renaming everyone whether they need it or not.


I don't think those interviews and announcements mean anything. Once they're signed they become like everyone else and won't get special treatment just because they had some fame before WWE. That goes for KENTA as well.


----------



## Panzer

I hope we can expect him on NXT before the end of the year.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't think those interviews and announcements mean anything. Once they're signed they become like everyone else and won't get special treatment just because they had some fame before WWE. That goes for KENTA as well.


They will get special treatment in WWE's manner, if WWE look at them during signing and say "We think these guys can be stars, we'll make big plans for them". But that only happens if WWE thinks they can be stars in WWE, not if they were stars earlier.
Luckily it seems so far that they do think that for all three.


----------



## Dpc292

I wonder when well get RENEE young interviewing Kevin steen?


----------



## paqman

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't think those interviews and announcements mean anything. Once they're signed they become like everyone else and won't get special treatment just because they had some fame before WWE. That goes for KENTA as well.


WWE has gone out of their way to promote Steen, Devitt, and Kenta as big pick ups for developmental. Between the announcements on WWE.com, Triple H's Twitter/Instagram accounts, and the Renee Young interview with Devitt acknowledging New Japan and his bodypaint, I just don't see them shying away from their established names. I just don't. The only change I see is WWE changing "KENTA" to "Kenta" and Devitt dropping "Prince". That's literally it. 

The NXT crowd is a smart audience. Changing their names would come with resistance as the fans would still chant their pre-WWE names any way. Why not just make a quick buck off it with merch and show good will to the hardcore fans to convert them into Network subscribers? It makes zero business sense to change their names at this point. Just my two cents.


----------



## Even Flow

Ithil said:


> As of yesterday, Steen has officially reported to the Performance Center to begin working for WWE full-time. I assume he has also moved to Orlando.


DRAKE!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

paqman said:


> WWE has gone out of their way to promote Steen, Devitt, and Kenta as big pick ups for developmental. Between the announcements on WWE.com, Triple H's Twitter/Instagram accounts, and the Renee Young interview with Devitt acknowledging New Japan and his bodypaint, I just don't see them shying away from their established names. I just don't. The only change I see is WWE changing "KENTA" to "Kenta" and Devitt dropping "Prince". That's literally it.
> 
> The NXT crowd is a smart audience. Changing their names would come with resistance as the fans would still chant their pre-WWE names any way. Why not just make a quick buck off it with merch and show good will to the hardcore fans to convert them into Network subscribers? It makes zero business sense to change their names at this point. Just my two cents.


WWE doesn't give a damn about what hardcore/internet fans think. Not only are we a relatively small part of the audience but we're also the most loyal and dedicated part of the audience. Changing Devitt's or Steen's name isn't going to stop us from watching the show or supporting them and if the name change even has a financial impact on merch sales (which I doubt it does) it is certainly too small to even pay attention to. The bottom line is that it's company policy to legally own every wrestler's ring name. They've been doing this since 2006 if I'm not mistaken and they did not deviate from it even when they had good reasons to (Joe Hennig for example), so there must be a really strong case for WWE to do it to everybody and they're not going to change that because of the 50000 people who know who Kevin Steen is and what he has done.

Every guy who comes to WWE comes in with a blank slate (_tabula rasa_ for all the DesolationRow fans) and they all start from the bottom. Didn't some guy say (Hero maybe?) that when he came in he was put in the beginner's class? I think these announcements are just WWE's way of making sure they're the ones who break the news and not Dave Meltzer or the websites who steal from him. Also, if some guy in Japan is a big enough fan to start watching WWE because of Kenta do you really think he's bothered by a name change? I remember how people were so pissed off that WWE unmasked Sami Zayn (I was one of those) but six months later nobody was complaining about it and, if you really think about it, it was almost certainly the right choice. 

They might lose their original names and the piledriver and the GTS or whatever but none of that really matters in the end and I'm pretty sure Steen, Kenta and Devitt don't spend even half the time we do worrying about that sort of thing.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> *WWE doesn't give a damn about what hardcore/internet fans think.* Not only are we a relatively small part of the audience but we're also the most loyal and dedicated part of the audience. Changing Devitt's or Steen's name isn't going to stop us from watching the show or supporting them and if the name change even has a financial impact on merch sales (which I doubt it does) it is certainly too small to even pay attention to. The bottom line is that it's company policy to legally own every wrestler's ring name. They've been doing this since 2006 if I'm not mistaken and they did not deviate from it even when they had good reasons to (Joe Hennig for example), so there must be a really strong case for WWE to do it to everybody and they're not going to change that because of the 50000 people who know who Kevin Steen is and what he has done.
> 
> Every guy who comes to WWE comes in with a blank slate (_tabula rasa_ for all the DesolationRow fans) and they all start from the bottom. Didn't some guy say (Hero maybe?) that when he came in he was put in the beginner's class? I think these announcements are just WWE's way of making sure they're the ones who break the news and not Dave Meltzer or the websites who steal from him. Also, if some guy in Japan is a big enough fan to start watching WWE because of Kenta do you really think he's bothered by a name change? I remember how people were so pissed off that WWE unmasked Sami Zayn (I was one of those) but six months later nobody was complaining about it and, if you really think about it, it was almost certainly the right choice.
> 
> They might lose their original names and the piledriver and the GTS or whatever but none of that really matters in the end and I'm pretty sure Steen, Kenta and Devitt don't spend even half the time we do worrying about that sort of thing.


HHH does. He differs from Vince in that he doesn't take business so personally like Vince, but also that he pays attention to the internet while Vince dismisses the entire area.


----------



## BehindYou

I doont think its even HHH wanting to appease the internet, he's a workrate mark so he likes the same guys the IWC do.


----------



## paqman

elhijodelbodallas said:


> WWE doesn't give a damn about what hardcore/internet fans think. Not only are we a relatively small part of the audience but we're also the most loyal and dedicated part of the audience. Changing Devitt's or Steen's name isn't going to stop us from watching the show or supporting them and if the name change even has a financial impact on merch sales (which I doubt it does) it is certainly too small to even pay attention to. The bottom line is that it's company policy to legally own every wrestler's ring name. They've been doing this since 2006 if I'm not mistaken and they did not deviate from it even when they had good reasons to (Joe Hennig for example), so there must be a really strong case for WWE to do it to everybody and they're not going to change that because of the 50000 people who know who Kevin Steen is and what he has done.
> 
> Every guy who comes to WWE comes in with a blank slate (_tabula rasa_ for all the DesolationRow fans) and they all start from the bottom. Didn't some guy say (Hero maybe?) that when he came in he was put in the beginner's class? I think these announcements are just WWE's way of making sure they're the ones who break the news and not Dave Meltzer or the websites who steal from him. Also, if some guy in Japan is a big enough fan to start watching WWE because of Kenta do you really think he's bothered by a name change? I remember how people were so pissed off that WWE unmasked Sami Zayn (I was one of those) but six months later nobody was complaining about it and, if you really think about it, it was almost certainly the right choice.
> 
> They might lose their original names and the piledriver and the GTS or whatever but none of that really matters in the end and I'm pretty sure Steen, Kenta and Devitt don't spend even half the time we do worrying about that sort of thing.


It's company policy to own ring names? You work for WWE? Where's this policy -- on their corporate site?

Bottom line, they did not make a big deal out of Sami Zayn coming aboard, nor did they do this for Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro or anyone else. Granted, NXT in it's current form wasn't around then, but they are openly acknowledging every wrestling company on the planet except TNA these days. ROH footage has been on quite a bit of documentaries both on DVD and on the Network. WWE.com has run front page articles on ROH's influence in recent times. They are not shying away from it now, that's the difference. I dunno if that's HHH's doing or what, but who ever is responsible, it's a breath of fresh air.

And name changing isn't the biggest deal in the world, but it helps not changing it. What if WWE did this shit in the Attitude Era when WCW guys jumped over? I couldn't care less if they do change these guys' names in the end, but so far, it doesn't look like they are. 

And WWE doesn't care about the internet? The WWE network is on the the fucking internet lol. The most rabid fanbase is on the internet and the most likely to subscribe to the Network are fans on the internet. "Those 50,000 people who know Steen's name" are 50,000 subs they want to watch him on NXT. I know quite a few indy marks in my circle of friends who have blown their loads at the news of his signing and plan on getting the Network now just for this. It helps.


----------



## DudeLove669

I get this innate feeling Steen will be held down at every opportunity.


----------



## DemBoy

BehindYou said:


> I doont think its even HHH wanting to appease the internet, he's a workrate mark so he likes the same guys the IWC do.


Exactly, the guy loves a guy that works his ass off. Thats one of the reasons Cesaro was being pushed at some point.



DudeLove669 said:


> I get this innate feeling Steen will be held down at every opportunity.


He'll be fine, they wouldn't have try so hard to sign him just to make him a low card act.


----------



## Mr. I

DudeLove669 said:


> I get this innate feeling Steen will be held down at every opportunity.


Luckily we don't operate based on the innate feelings of forum posters.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

paqman said:


> It's company policy to own ring names? You work for WWE? Where's this policy -- on their corporate site?
> 
> Bottom line, they did not make a big deal out of Sami Zayn coming aboard, nor did they do this for Rollins, Bryan, Cesaro or anyone else. Granted, NXT in it's current form wasn't around then, but they are openly acknowledging every wrestling company on the planet except TNA these days. ROH footage has been on quite a bit of documentaries both on DVD and on the Network. WWE.com has run front page articles on ROH's influence in recent times. They are not shying away from it now, that's the difference. I dunno if that's HHH's doing or what, but who ever is responsible, it's a breath of fresh air.
> 
> And name changing isn't the biggest deal in the world, but it helps not changing it. What if WWE did this shit in the Attitude Era when WCW guys jumped over? I couldn't care less if they do change these guys' names in the end, but so far, it doesn't look like they are.
> 
> And WWE doesn't care about the internet? The WWE network is on the the fucking internet lol. The most rabid fanbase is on the internet and the most likely to subscribe to the Network are fans on the internet. "Those 50,000 people who know Steen's name" are 50,000 subs they want to watch him on NXT. I know quite a few indy marks in my circle of friends who have blown their loads at the news of his signing and plan on getting the Network now just for this. It helps.


I know it's company policy because they've done it to everybody since 2006. It's clearly not done in a case by case basis.

WWE doesn't care about internet fans and their opinions. Don't you think that the most rabid fans already have the network? Do you really think having Kevin Steen wrestle under his real name will convince anyone to buy the network?

I don't even think this needs justification to be honest, in a few months every single one of those guys will get new names. I don't want to come off as arrogant but that's what's going to happen and I really don't understand why someone would think otherwise.


----------



## EyeZac

Triple H is really putting everything into this performance center. I would love it if in ten years we look back at this as one of the best business decisions that the WWE has made. Really excited for Kevin Steen, hope he does well. Some great new talent down in NXT so adding Steen is a perfect addition.


----------



## Romangirl252

I know Kevin just started at the performance center this Monday so when will we see him on tv?


----------



## p862011

hope steen gets to keep his theme

his final battle theme was epic


----------



## Even Flow

Steen won't be able to use Blue Smock Nancy. I'm sure they'll possibly do a remake, and have him use it as his entrance.


----------



## TolerancEJ

Even Flow said:


> Steen won't be able to use Blue Smock Nancy. I'm sure they'll possibly do a remake, and have him use it as his entrance.


I really enjoy Unsettling Differences. I bought the song on iTunes and it is regularly part of my playlists. Actually, per the iTunes information, "Unsettling Differences" is listed as "Mathew Jenkins Presents Blue Smock Nancy performing Unsettling Differences."

I am envisioning a potential issue in NXT. In Ring of Honor, all Kevin Steen's fans sing Unsettling Differences during Steen's entrance. What if the NXT fans also start singing the song, without musical prompting? The fans were singing "Ole, Ole..." to Sami Zayn as soon as he debuted. WWE/NXT eventually changed his music theme to include "Ole, Ole..."

If I could send one message to WWE-NXT/Triple H, I wish they'd buy Unsettling Differences from the writers. The only improvement I'd recommend for the song would be to record the guitar solo again, as I feel the current one is particularly weak.


----------



## THANOS

Even Flow said:


> Steen won't be able to use Blue Smock Nancy. I'm sure they'll possibly do a remake, and have him use it as his entrance.


How do you know for sure? Does ROH own the rights?



TolerancEJ said:


> I really enjoy Unsettling Differences. I bought the song on iTunes and it is regularly part of my playlists. Actually, per the iTunes information, "Unsettling Differences" is listed as "Mathew Jenkins Presents Blue Smock Nancy performing Unsettling Differences."
> 
> I am envisioning a potential issue in NXT. In Ring of Honor, all Kevin Steen's fans sing Unsettling Differences during Steen's entrance. What if the NXT fans also start singing the song, without musical prompting? The fans were singing "Ole, Ole..." to Sami Zayn as soon as he debuted. WWE/NXT eventually changed his music theme to include "Ole, Ole..."
> 
> If I could send one message to WWE-NXT/Triple H, I wish they'd buy Unsettling Differences from the writers. The only improvement I'd recommend for the song would be to record the guitar solo again, as I feel the current one is particularly weak.


Yeah I'm hoping they can buy the song as well, it can't be that much. I expect it to be a similar cost to Wyatt's theme if not a tad bit more.


----------



## THANOS

In fact, this is from their facebook page.









source: https://www.facebook.com/bluesmocknancy

So they own the rights and already WANT to do business with WWE, so, I think Steen keeps his song. :mark:

P.S. that first comment about letting WWE use the theme for free for exposure was LIKED by the band, so there seems to be no issue with him using it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

With Regal as NXT GM, I can't wait for the promos between him and Steen.

Should be hilarious.


----------



## THANOS

And here's the band's response after many comments to their status.


----------



## Gretchen

Just imagine Steen coming out to this at a PPV in the Main Event. :banderas

Pls don't screw this up and opt to give him some shitty generic rock song instead, Hunter and co.


----------



## DGenerationMC

WWE will probably do an instrumental version.


----------



## jamal.

THANOS said:


> And here's the band's response after many comments to their status.


OMG


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> How do you know for sure? Does ROH own the rights?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping they can buy the song as well, it can't be that much. I expect it to be a similar cost to Wyatt's theme if not a tad bit more.





THANOS said:


> In fact, this is from their facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/bluesmocknancy
> 
> So they own the rights and already WANT to do business with WWE, so, I think Steen keeps his song. :mark:
> 
> P.S. that first comment about letting WWE use the theme for free for exposure was LIKED by the band, so there seems to be no issue with him using it.


Jesus freaking christ... fpalm why the hell would WWE bother to use the same song he used in ROH? Can't you guys understand that WWE doesn't give a damn about what you've done before getting signed? Did anyone ever keep the same song they were using on the indies? No. So why the fuck would Kevin Steen keep the same song? To please the five thousand people who like that song? freaking unbelievable fpalm

WWE always ALWAYS ALWAYS gives their guys new names and new music. Get used to it ffs.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Jesus freaking christ... fpalm why the hell would WWE bother to use the same song he used in ROH? Can't you guys understand that WWE doesn't give a damn about what you've done before getting signed? Did anyone ever keep the same song they were using on the indies? No. So why the fuck would Kevin Steen keep the same song? To please the five thousand people who like that song? freaking unbelievable fpalm
> 
> WWE always ALWAYS ALWAYS gives their guys new names and new music. Get used to it ffs.


The thing is, it suits him and the character he has developed. It also sounds like something that Jim Johnston could have produced. It is a great song and I think it could get Pops in WWE. However it's not the be all and end all. Steen has the charisma to get over on his own, without a specific song.


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Jesus freaking christ... fpalm why the hell would WWE bother to use the same song he used in ROH? Can't you guys understand that WWE doesn't give a damn about what you've done before getting signed? Did anyone ever keep the same song they were using on the indies? No. So why the fuck would Kevin Steen keep the same song? To please the five thousand people who like that song? freaking unbelievable fpalm
> 
> WWE always ALWAYS ALWAYS gives their guys new names and new music. Get used to it ffs.


I've said it before and I'll say it again, no wonder your reputation on this site is as low as it is. You must be the most ignorant and rude poster on here. Regardless of that though, how about he uses it for the simple fact he WANTS to keep using it. Ever heard of that concept?

I'm not sure why I'm even bothering with you at this point, with your dumb anti-indy bias, but Blue Smock Nancy already discussed on their page that Steen wants to continue using it. And with plenty of songs in the company performed from bands such as Downstait and Wyatt seeking his own music way back in FCW from an indy band, I don't see how this is so unfathomable, and if you pulled your head out of your ass far enough to free your ears you would agree.


----------



## Ham and Egger

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Jesus freaking christ... fpalm why the hell would WWE bother to use the same song he used in ROH? Can't you guys understand that WWE doesn't give a damn about what you've done before getting signed? Did anyone ever keep the same song they were using on the indies? No. So why the fuck would Kevin Steen keep the same song? To please the five thousand people who like that song? freaking unbelievable fpalm
> 
> WWE always ALWAYS ALWAYS gives their guys new names and new music. Get used to it ffs.


Punk eventually got to use "Cult of Personality", a song that he used during his time in the indies. Something like that is unheard of in today's era so the WWE might be willing to do the same for Steen.


----------



## THANOS

Ham and Egger said:


> Punk eventually got to use "Cult of Personality", a song that he used during his time in the indies. Something like that is unheard of in today's era so the WWE might be willing to do the same for Steen.


Definitely, especially when we consider that the band is willing to let WWE use it free of charge, and Wyatt was able to keep his indy band song that he started using way back in FCW.


----------



## NastyYaffa

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Jesus freaking christ... fpalm why the hell would WWE bother to use the same song he used in ROH? Can't you guys understand that WWE doesn't give a damn about what you've done before getting signed? Did anyone ever keep the same song they were using on the indies? No. So why the fuck would Kevin Steen keep the same song? To please the five thousand people who like that song? freaking unbelievable fpalm
> 
> WWE always ALWAYS ALWAYS gives their guys new names and new music. Get used to it ffs.


CM Punk used the cult of personality in the indies.


----------



## p862011

NastyYaffa said:


> CM Punk used the cult of personality in the indies.


true but that was'nt till he was a main eventer

it was not like punk got to use this upon hitting the main roster


----------



## dontcare

debut as fat mid-carder ,later fat jobber


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, no wonder your reputation on this site is as low as it is. You must be the most ignorant and rude poster on here. Regardless of that though, how about he uses it for the simple fact he WANTS to keep using it. Ever heard of that concept?
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm even bothering with you at this point, with your dumb anti-indy bias, but Blue Smock Nancy already discussed on their page that Steen wants to continue using it. And with plenty of songs in the company performed from bands such as Downstait and Wyatt seeking his own music way back in FCW from an indy band, I don't see how this is so unfathomable, and if you pulled your head out of your ass far enough to free your ears you would agree.


LOL ok. You're the one who says he'll keep his piledriver and his theme song and William Regal should be the new member of Evolution and I'm the ignorant one. OK then.

He wants to use it? LOL Who the fuck is Kevin Steen to say what he wants or not? And I say this as a huge fan of his by the way. Have you heard him say he wants to use it? Stop saying stupid shit please. WWE is a new phase of his career, why the fuck would he want to carry stuff with him from the indies? 

I don't have any anti-indy bias, what I don't like is the dumb and completely unrealistic expectations people like you have, who after 10 years or more of following WWE still don't understand their mentality and how their fucking system works.

Wyatt discovered his song by searching in a music library, just like everybody else does or at least did back in the day. Rob Naylor told that story a while back. I don't know where the fuck did you get that version of the story. 



Ham and Egger said:


> Punk eventually got to use "Cult of Personality", a song that he used during his time in the indies. Something like that is unheard of in today's era so the WWE might be willing to do the same for Steen.


It's been said time and time again that Vince McMahon HATES paying the TV rights for music and that's why the music department exists in the first place. Punk only got that music because he had enormous leverage while negotiating his millionaire contract. It's very unlikely that will happen again.



THANOS said:


> Definitely, especially when we consider that the band is willing to let WWE use it free of charge, and Wyatt was able to keep his indy band song that he started using way back in FCW.


WWE doesn't want to take things from the indies. They like to promote their own creations. That's the biggest reason why WWE wouldn't even consider using that song, even if it is free. This should be obvious to everybody by now.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> LOL ok. You're the one who says he'll keep his piledriver and his theme song and William Regal should be the new member of Evolution and I'm the ignorant one. OK then.
> 
> He wants to use it? LOL Who the fuck is Kevin Steen to say what he wants or not? And I say this as a huge fan of his by the way. Have you heard him say he wants to use it? Stop saying stupid shit please. WWE is a new phase of his career, why the fuck would he want to carry stuff with him from the indies?
> 
> I don't have any anti-indy bias, what I don't like is the dumb and completely unrealistic expectations people like you have, who after 10 years or more of following WWE still don't understand their mentality and how their fucking system works.
> 
> Wyatt discovered his song by searching in a music library, just like everybody else does or at least did back in the day. Rob Naylor told that story a while back. I don't know where the fuck did you get that version of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been said time and time again that Vince McMahon HATES paying the TV rights for music and that's why the music department exists in the first place. Punk only got that music because he had enormous leverage while negotiating his millionaire contract. It's very unlikely that will happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE doesn't want to take things from the indies. They like to promote their own creations. That's the biggest reason why WWE wouldn't even consider using that song, even if it is free. This should be obvious to everybody by now.


Wyatt discovered his song on a music library because Mark Crozer had uploaded it to it. That didn't mean he owns it, and WWE were planning on giving him a new theme song on the main roster, but he insisted it was essential to the gimmick and put his foot down about keeping it. Bare in mind he also was a "nobody" like Steen was, yet he sold them on it. WWE then straight up bought the rights to the song, so they no longer pay a dime for it, it's theirs.

Cult of Personality is a world famous song, it was no doubt very expensive over the three years Punk used it, but he was a top guy and he got it. By comparison, Steen's would not be expensive to use, in fact they could buy it themselves just as they did to Wyatt's theme. 

I am not saying he's definitely keeping it, just that it's hardly a big name song, and the possibility is there. Remember, Adam Rose's theme song was changed from the original when the band that made it didn't want to licence it to WWE, and so WWE dropped it and made a (worse) soundalike instead. Course they then wanted to licence it, given it would have given them a lot of exposure and they just realised it, but it was too late then. 
So it's not like WWE never licences anything. They just do small name bands that cost next to nothing, or use ones uploaded to music libraries (like Emma's, which is not made by WWE, but they kept for the main roster and probably bought the rights to for dirt cheap).


----------



## RKing85

Beyond excited for this. But I will temper my expectations until I see what the WWE does with him.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> Wyatt discovered his song on a music library because Mark Crozer had uploaded it to it. That didn't mean he owns it, and WWE were planning on giving him a new theme song on the main roster, but he insisted it was essential to the gimmick and put his foot down about keeping it. Bare in mind he also was a "nobody" like Steen was, yet he sold them on it. WWE then straight up bought the rights to the song, so they no longer pay a dime for it, it's theirs.
> 
> Cult of Personality is a world famous song, it was no doubt very expensive over the three years Punk used it, but he was a top guy and he got it. By comparison, Steen's would not be expensive to use, in fact they could buy it themselves just as they did to Wyatt's theme.
> 
> I am not saying he's definitely keeping it, just that it's hardly a big name song, and the possibility is there. Remember, Adam Rose's theme song was changed from the original when the band that made it didn't want to licence it to WWE, and so WWE dropped it and made a (worse) soundalike instead. Course they then wanted to licence it, given it would have given them a lot of exposure and they just realised it, but it was too late then.
> So it's not like WWE never licences anything. They just do small name bands that cost next to nothing, or use ones uploaded to music libraries (like Emma's, which is not made by WWE, but they kept for the main roster and probably bought the rights to for dirt cheap).


Yes, I already know all of that. As I said before, WWE only wants to promote their own creations. Since Wyatt got his theme song as a WWE performer and that song wasn't used anywhere before they have no problem with it but bringing in a theme song from the outside is a completely different thing. That's the real issue here.


----------



## KurtOrton

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, he knows Steen because Steen kept sending him messages on twitter over and over until he responded.
> 
> And you look like a moron when you can't understand why WWE wouldn't let him use the package piledriver. It's so freaking obvious to anyone who has a clue of how WWE works. I don't know why you keep insisting on it. You sound like one of those guys who want WWE to make references to guys' indie feuds.
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao They're friends? :lmao They haven't even met in person yet they're "friends". fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Kevin Steen has a lot of twitter followers and it's clear he's a wrestler. Of course the Rock would say that. You think someone as busy as the Rock is at home searching for indie wrestlers on youtube? He's watching ROH tv? Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> I sound like a know it all because at least I have a clue of what I'm talking about, unlike these guys saying Steen and Rock are "friends". Has there ever been a time where Rock initiated the conversation? No, aside from congratulating him on getting signed that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god there's another sane person in this board. Jesus freaking christ...



Actually, The Rock DOES know about Steen's work because he has said that when Curt Hawkins was helping him train for the first Cena/Rock WrestleMania match, Rock said that Hawkins (who is an avid watcher of the Indies) introduced him to Steen's ROH work and he loved it, calling him a machine. So yes, Rock has seen his work and knows who he is.

Now, as far as this signing goes, I'm excited. I've been a huge fan of Steen's since his Generico feud and he was the one who got him into ROH and the Indies in the first place. I hope for nothing but the best for him and he seems to be willing to do anything and everything to make it to the big time.


----------



## davidmac1988cfc

like someone has already said really excited about this , the possibilites are endless of great match ups but just have a feeling its not going to live up to expectations


----------



## Necramonium

The big problem here is that HHH, who seems to be the only one to run a wrestling show (NXT is allot more fun to watch Raw and Smackdown together), Vince is being whispered in his ears by WWE Director Kevin Dunn, on of their producers they he doesnt see much future in anyone coming from NXT. old report:
http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ector-kevin-dunn-battling-over-whats-best-for

But something that WWE doesnt realize, is that if a wrestler is very popular in the independent scene with his gimmick and style of wrestling, DONT GODDAMN GIVE HIM A NEW GIMMICK! It has been tested since NWO was formed that wrestlers are at their best if they have something from their own personality in their gimmick, because we the fans know when someone is fake and wont find that person interesting. A good example is the horrible gimmicks Brodus Clay and Tensai had.


----------



## Six Sides

anyone actually know when he, kenta or devitt are scheduled to debut?


----------



## paqman

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I know it's company policy because they've done it to everybody since 2006. It's clearly not done in a case by case basis.
> 
> WWE doesn't care about internet fans and their opinions. Don't you think that the most rabid fans already have the network? Do you really think having Kevin Steen wrestle under his real name will convince anyone to buy the network?
> 
> I don't even think this needs justification to be honest, in a few months every single one of those guys will get new names. I don't want to come off as arrogant but that's what's going to happen and I really don't understand why someone would think otherwise.


http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-kevin-steen-26556027

I lost count how many times they mentioned KEVIN STEEN in that interview. I lost count how many times they allude to his indy background. If they were gonna change his fucking name, they would have by now. Not to mention all the tweets directly from WWE and Triple H mentioning Steen. 

And NO, rabid fans DO NOT HAVE the network yet. Not all of them and they all have their reasons, but a lot of it is they don't like the product and much enjoy ROH or other stuff more. Well, HHH just cherry picked the top free agents these fans like and is putting them directly on the Network the same as they were, minus a few things (move sets), but this is to appease THOSE fans. Like "Here, we have your favorites, now give us money".

I thought it was said Kenta is staying the same for his appeal in Japan while they expand the Network over there. It's probably the same for Devitt and Steen for US/Canada. These three signings were strongly for the Network. 

Changing their names would be incredibly stupid. Not saying it can't happen, but in this case I think it's not.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

paqman said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-signs-kevin-steen-26556027
> 
> I lost count how many times they mentioned KEVIN STEEN in that interview. I lost count how many times they allude to his indy background. If they were gonna change his fucking name, they would have by now. Not to mention all the tweets directly from WWE and Triple H mentioning Steen.
> 
> And NO, rabid fans DO NOT HAVE the network yet. Not all of them and they all have their reasons, but a lot of it is they don't like the product and much enjoy ROH or other stuff more. Well, HHH just cherry picked the top free agents these fans like and is putting them directly on the Network the same as they were, minus a few things (move sets), but this is to appease THOSE fans. Like "Here, we have your favorites, now give us money".
> 
> I thought it was said Kenta is staying the same for his appeal in Japan while they expand the Network over there. It's probably the same for Devitt and Steen for US/Canada. These three signings were strongly for the Network.
> 
> Changing their names would be incredibly stupid. Not saying it can't happen, but in this case I think it's not.


Dude, you want to make a bet on it? I'm 99.99% sure they're going to get new names eventually. 

Also, if that is one of their strategies to get new subscribers to the network then I feel sorry for them and their business plan. ROH got around 10000 buys for their first PPV. Do the math.


----------



## Dpc292

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Dude, you want to make a bet on it? I'm 99.99% sure they're going to get new names eventually.
> 
> Also, if that is one of their strategies to get new subscribers to the network then I feel sorry for them and their business plan. ROH got around 10000 buys for their first PPV. Do the math.


Please can I show him the power of my punch guys?


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> LOL ok. You're the one who says he'll keep his piledriver and his theme song and William Regal should be the new member of Evolution and I'm the ignorant one. OK then.
> 
> He wants to use it? LOL Who the fuck is Kevin Steen to say what he wants or not? And I say this as a huge fan of his by the way. Have you heard him say he wants to use it? Stop saying stupid shit please. WWE is a new phase of his career, why the fuck would he want to carry stuff with him from the indies?


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm Just as embarrassing as I expected your response to be. Have I heard him say he wants to use it? Nope, but the band for his song has and, unless your going to call them wrong which would expose your ignorance even more, the interest in keeping it from Steen is apparent.










So yes, it may not be an easy request for WWE to grant, but it's definitely more likely than you're making it seem. The fact that you tried to imply that Wyatt wasn't allowed to use an indy band song when he certainly is absolutely ridiculous, and completely reaching. It's going to be hilarious to watch you backtrack when he keeps his name, theme, and perhaps even his finisher in NXT.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't have any anti-indy bias, what I don't like is the dumb and completely unrealistic expectations people like you have, who after 10 years or more of following WWE still don't understand their mentality and how their fucking system works.
> 
> Wyatt discovered his song by searching in a music library, just like everybody else does or at least did back in the day. Rob Naylor told that story a while back. I don't know where the fuck did you get that version of the story.


The mentality is obviously evolving and changing from what it once was. When Punk and Bryan signed, it was never once mentioned on wwe.com and there certainly weren't interviews plastered all over there glorifying their international/independent backgrounds, like there was for ALL of Steen, Devitt, and Kenta. If you want to believe that WWE's mentality hasn't evolved after seeing that, then I don't know what to tell you, but with your blind tendencies, maybe if it were written in braille you'd understand.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> WWE doesn't want to take things from the indies. They like to promote their own creations. That's the biggest reason why WWE wouldn't even consider using that song, even if it is free. This should be obvious to everybody by now.


For the most part this is 100% true, but there have been exceptions, with most of them being recent, and many of which have been illustrated perfectly for you in this thread.


----------



## p862011

Six Sides said:


> anyone actually know when he, kenta or devitt are scheduled to debut?


Solomon Crowe has been signed since august 2013 and he hasn't even debuted yet


----------



## DemBoy

p862011 said:


> Solomon Crowe has been signed since august 2013 and he hasn't even debuted yet


Well to be fair he wasn't announced on wwe.com as a big signing when he penned his deal.


----------



## NXT83

They say the cream rises to the top. Well this dude should rise right to the top.
He can do it all. WWE have a future World Champion on their hands if they don't fuck it up. I think Steen is someone that fans will gravitate to and get behind providing he isn't booked poorly. 
It's in WWE's hands but if I was running the company I'd be planning big things for Steen.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm Just as embarrassing as I expected your response to be. Have I heard him say he wants to use it? Nope, but the band for his song has and, unless your going to call them wrong which would expose your ignorance even more, the interest in keeping it from Steen is apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, it may not be an easy request for WWE to grant, but it's definitely more likely than you're making it seem. The fact that you tried to imply that Wyatt wasn't allowed to use an indy band song when he certainly is absolutely ridiculous, and completely reaching. It's going to be hilarious to watch you backtrack when he keeps his name, theme, and perhaps even his finisher in NXT.


I know it's hard but try using your brain once in while. Let's say Steen really loves that song and wants to use it. Will he ask WWE to use that song in NXT? If he's smart he won't because asking for things like that right off the bat is a great way to make yourself look like a moron. So obviously he's going to use another song altogether, at least for now. So when is he going to change back to that theme? When he's ready to go to Raw? You really think Vince or Triple H would let him choose the same song he used on the indies? The answer is no. So now let's imagine that in 3 or 4 years Kevin Steen becomes a huge, CM Punk level star and is important enough where he can have an opinion. Do you really think that 3 or 4 years from now he will still care about that fucking song? Steen knows there is no way he will use that song ever again and he's just being polite to the guys in that band.

As far as Wyatt goes, plenty of people, including me, have already explained to you how Wyatt got his song. That song was available in one of the music libraries that WWE uses. It's not as if Wyatt heard that song somewhere on the radio or on the internet and decided he had to use it.

I'm not going to backtrack anything because none of those things are going to happen and I'll be very happy to see your response when "Phil Owens" comes out to a completely different song and ends his match with a cannonball in the corner. You'll probably have some stupid excuse to avoid admitting you were wrong though.



> The mentality is obviously evolving and changing from what it once was. When Punk and Bryan signed, it was never once mentioned on wwe.com and there certainly weren't interviews plastered all over there glorifying their international/independent backgrounds, like there was for ALL of Steen, Devitt, and Kenta. If you want to believe that WWE's mentality hasn't evolved after seeing that, then I don't know what to tell you, but with your blind tendencies, maybe if it were written in braille you'd understand.


WWE.com targets the internet audience, the shows you see on TV do not. There's a major difference there and you're stupid if you can't understand that.



> For the most part this is 100% true, but there have been exceptions, with most of them being recent, and many of which have been illustrated perfectly for you in this thread.


You should be smarter than to always be hoping for best case scenarios when it comes to WWE.


----------



## TolerancEJ

Steen will probably do a bit with Neville, where he knocks out Adrian's mouth guard. Then Steen will pick it up & put it in his mouth. I've seen him do it on ROH before.

I remember another Steen match in ROH where the opponent had him in a hold. Steen just reached and grabbed the rope. He did this a few times. Eventually, he got the ROH crowd chanting "Rope! Rope! Rope!" LOL!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I know it's hard but try using your brain once in while. Let's say Steen really loves that song and wants to use it. Will he ask WWE to use that song in NXT? If he's smart he won't because asking for things like that right off the bat is a great way to make yourself look like a moron. So obviously he's going to use another song altogether, at least for now. So when is he going to change back to that theme? When he's ready to go to Raw? You really think Vince or Triple H would let him choose the same song he used on the indies? The answer is no. So now let's imagine that in 3 or 4 years Kevin Steen becomes a huge, CM Punk level star and is important enough where he can have an opinion. Do you really think that 3 or 4 years from now he will still care about that fucking song? Steen knows there is no way he will use that song ever again and he's just being polite to the guys in that band.
> 
> As far as Wyatt goes, plenty of people, including me, have already explained to you how Wyatt got his song. That song was available in one of the music libraries that WWE uses. It's not as if Wyatt heard that song somewhere on the radio or on the internet and decided he had to use it.
> 
> I'm not going to backtrack anything because none of those things are going to happen and I'll be very happy to see your response when "Phil Owens" comes out to a completely different song and ends his match with a cannonball in the corner. You'll probably have some stupid excuse to avoid admitting you were wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE.com targets the internet audience, the shows you see on TV do not. There's a major difference there and you're stupid if you can't understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be smarter than to always be hoping for best case scenarios when it comes to WWE.


The first paragraph is you not understanding how it works. The WWE goes to the wrestler and says what do you want your name/music/gimmick to be and get back to us. They usually have a list and that's why Bryan iirc tried a bunch off terrible names like Gaylord Handskie just to try and keep his own name. Asking to use your old music isn't asking all that much, they will probably let you do it once you've established yourself. WWE isn't as much of control of character as the wrestler is. They will just tell that character this is the direction we want you to go, it's your job to make your character go about it the way you want to.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I haven't really seen much of Kevin Steen's work on the indy scene, but i've heard good things about him, so i'm looking forward to seeing him in WWE.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

I'm probably late on this but I dunno where to put it. PWI had Steen 10th in the world? Not knocking Steen cause I don't know much about him but the same publication has Cena ranked #1,Sheamus 6 Ryback 13, Big Show 14, and Kane 16. Seems like a PWI ranking is not very reputable.


----------



## Sephiroth

Bray Wyatt said:


> I'm probably late on this but I dunno where to put it. PWI had Steen 10th in the world? Not knocking Steen cause I don't know much about him but the same publication has Cena ranked #1,Sheamus 6 Ryback 13, Big Show 14, and Kane 16. Seems like a PWI ranking is not very reputable.


PWI ranks based on kayfabe, but does somewhat consider match quality and in-ring work too. Steen had some great feuds and title runs the last few years which helps in the kayfabe part.


----------



## TolerancEJ

I don't depend on outside sources telling me who is best or who to watch. I watch and decide for myself whether someone is worth watching.


----------



## I Came To Play

He's fat


----------



## Vårmakos

Bray Wyatt said:


> I'm probably late on this but I dunno where to put it. PWI had Steen 10th in the world? Not knocking Steen cause I don't know much about him but the same publication has Cena ranked #1,Sheamus 6 Ryback 13, Big Show 14, and Kane 16. Seems like a PWI ranking is not very reputable.


It's not. They had the fucking Miz as #1 in 2011.


----------



## Deebow

The fact that they are letting KENTA keep his name leads me to believe that there is a good shot Kevin Steen could keep his name. The reason WWE has wrestlers change their names is because they want to make money off of the name. They could easily just change his name to Kevin Steene or Kevin Stean. Problem solved. They did the same thing with Batista.


----------



## Mr. I

Deebow said:


> The fact that they are letting KENTA keep his name leads me to believe that there is a good shot Kevin Steen could keep his name. The reason WWE has wrestlers change their names is because they want to make money off of the name. They could easily just change his name to Kevin Steene or Kevin Stean. Problem solved. They did the same thing with Batista.


The reason they change the names is because they want to own the name, and so if the wrestler leaves, they can't take the name with them.


----------



## Deebow

Ithil said:


> The reason they change the names is because they want to own the name, and so if the wrestler leaves, they can't take the name with them.


They do it so they can trademark it and make money off of it. Besides that, where else are they going to use the names? Lol.


----------



## Diezffects

Deebow said:


> The fact that they are letting KENTA keep his name leads me to believe that there is a good shot Kevin Steen could keep his name. The reason WWE has wrestlers change their names is because they want to make money off of the name. They could easily just change his name to Kevin Steene or Kevin Stean. Problem solved. They did the same thing with Batista.


You're right they want to make money off a established name but for that to work the wrestler needs to be a star outside of WWE. KENTA and Devitt are huge stars in Jap scene, so they get to keep their names but Steen is not a star, he's just some fat dude who is Indy over to most if not all of "WWE universe". So his name would be changed and trademarked by WWE. No doubt about it.


----------



## Mr. I

Deebow said:


> They do it so they can trademark it and make money off of it. Besides that, where else are they going to use the names? Lol.


Er, anywhere? WWE don't want Dolph Ziggler to be able to leave and call himself Dolph Ziggler in TNA or somewhere. That's why they want to own everyone's name, so they can continue to make money off the name even if the person leaves.


----------



## THANOS

Diezffects said:


> You're right they want to make money off a established name but for that to work the wrestler needs to be a star outside of WWE. KENTA and Devitt are huge stars in Jap scene, so they get to keep their names but Steen is not a star, he's just some fat dude who is Indy over to most if not all of "WWE universe". So his name would be changed and trademarked by WWE. No doubt about it.


With all due respect, I'm not sure you have a clue what you're talking about bud. I saw you proclaim that Devitt wasn't a star in another thread until you were corrected. 

Fact is, WWE presented all three signings (Kenta, Devitt, and Steen) as huge international signings on their website, so WWE does indeed view all three as valuable brands already. Keep in mind that Steen's mechandise sold the best in all of the North American indy scene, so WWE may have already taken note of that, and Steen changing his twitter handle to FightSteenFight upon signing could help verify that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

THANOS said:


> With all due respect, I'm not sure you have no clue what you're talking about bud. I saw you proclaim that Devitt wasn't a star in another thread until you were corrected.
> 
> Fact is, WWE presented all three signings (Kenta, Devitt, and Steen) as huge international signings on their website, so WWE does indeed view all three as valuable brands already. Keep in mind that Steen's mechandise sold the best in all of the North American indy scene, so WWE may have already taken note of that, and Steen changing his twitter handle to FightSteenFight upon signing could help verify that.


They presented Del Rio and Sin Cara as major international signings too. How did that work out? They're both gone and Cara did NOTHING while he was here.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> They presented Del Rio and Sin Cara as major international signings too. How did that work out? They're both gone and Cara did NOTHING while he was here.



And Cara's issue was his lack of training to adjust to the WWE style Steen, Devitt and Kenta are all starting in NXT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Geeee

Ithil said:


> Er, anywhere? WWE don't want Dolph Ziggler to be able to leave and call himself Dolph Ziggler in TNA or somewhere. That's why they want to own everyone's name, so they can continue to make money off the name even if the person leaves.


Dolph Ziggler is a terrible name anyway. He wouldn't be losing much.


----------



## Mr. I

Geeee said:


> Dolph Ziggler is a terrible name anyway. He wouldn't be losing much.


He would be losing the well known name he's built up in WWE over the last 6-7 years. Stupid or not, it's worth a lot more than Nick Nemeth.


----------



## DemBoy

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> They presented Del Rio and Sin Cara as major international signings too. How did that work out? They're both gone and Cara did NOTHING while he was here.


Its not the same situation though, those other 3 major signings are going through developmental first. Mistico skipped develomental and thats why he botched so fucking bad.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> They presented Del Rio and Sin Cara as major international signings too. How did that work out? They're both gone and Cara did NOTHING while he was here.



As others have stated this really is not the same situation, Sin Cara came straight from Lucha Libre to the main roster with no previous experience working WWE style matches and absolutely no grasp of the English language. Factors which heavily weighed against him and ultimately lead to his release.

Steen, Devitt and KENTA have varied experience pools from all over the world which instantly gives them a much better chance at adapting. Steen and Devitt can speak the language last time I checked and KENTA seems to be picking it up at a great rate.

As for Del Rio, just WOW. I really don't see how Del Rio comes into this equation at all. The circumstances surrounding his release was a once off involving extreme factors completely beside his performances as a whole. He might not have wanted to be in his contract long term anyway, but surely the man would still be employed today and doing reasonably well in the midcard had he not slapped an alleged racist social media guy?

Least we forget Del Rio was a multi time World Champion. If any one of Steen, Devitt and KENTA achieves that kind of success they would have exceeded most people expectations anyway.


----------



## Mr. I

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> They presented Del Rio and Sin Cara as major international signings too. How did that work out? They're both gone and Cara did NOTHING while he was here.


They didn't present Del Rio as a major international signing. He was signed as Dos Caras Jr, and sent to FCW, then unmasked. He was there for nearly a year before being called up. They did push him as a star, immediately, but that's not the same as presenting him as an international star.

Mistico most certainly was, but you're acting like it was him being pushed as an international star that caused this. A multitude of factors, both from Mistico and WWE caused his failure, and none of them apply to KENTA or Devitt.

They've decided to push Devitt, Steen and KENTA as "non-WWE" signings, that is, they're actively saying they were big stars outside of WWE (especially KENTA who is being pushed as an "international sensation"), which they normally never do. This isn't a bad thing, it'll help all three guys be major stars quickly. They'll all have NXT runs but probably not that long, at least for KENTA and Devitt. Steen may be down longer until he's in the shape WWE are happy with.


----------



## THANOS

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> They presented Del Rio and Sin Cara as major international signings too. How did that work out? They're both gone and Cara did NOTHING while he was here.


Well, Sin Cara couldn't use the name Mistico because it was owned by CMLL, otherwise WWE would have used it. That's why they said he was previously known as Mistico when he debuted. Alberto Del Rio, I believe, was a similar situation with the name Dos Caras Jr being owned by the previous company he worked for (if wrong, I stand corrected?). That's why he didn't just go by Dos Caras Jr again once leaving the company.

As far as the other comment goes, I'm not sure how the work output of Sin Cara and Del Rio is relevant material to why Steen, Devitt, and Kenta wouldn't keep their names? If you wanna discuss the potential of the three new signings, then that's a whole other conversation that I'll be happy to discuss with you.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Steen changed his twitter handle many months before getting signed.


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Steen changed his twitter handle many months before getting signed.


Many months before the signing was "announced" on wwe.com, but right around the same time it was reported he signed.


----------



## Diezffects

THANOS said:


> With all due respect, I'm not sure you have a clue what you're talking about bud. I saw you proclaim that Devitt wasn't a star in another thread until you were corrected.
> 
> Fact is, WWE presented all three signings (Kenta, Devitt, and Steen) as huge international signings on their website, so WWE does indeed view all three as valuable brands already. Keep in mind that Steen's mechandise sold the best in all of the North American indy scene, so WWE may have already taken note of that, and Steen changing his twitter handle to FightSteenFight upon signing could help verify that.


I know exactly what I'm talking about. You're the one who's being a typical indy mark trying to convince yourself that Steen is some huge signing for WWE on the same level as KENTA and Devitt. He's not, wake the fuck up. He's just a fat Indy guy who happens to be over in that circle, no one outside of Indy bubble knows or gives two shits about him. He's not an international star like KENTA and Devitt, hell he's not even a name when you go past the indy scene. WWE's fanbase doesn't even know of TNA top stars like AJ Styles, Roode, Aries, Joe, Magnus etc.. and they have had tonnes and tonnes more national TV exposure compared to him and you're sitting here acting like Steen is a big name. 

At this point, Steen is no bigger than some body builder/Ex-Athlete being brought in the performance centre to train as a wrestler. Only thing that makes him superior is his experience but that doesn't make him a star or a name. So instead of wasting your time trying to convince yourself of that delusional "supposed" Steen stardom, why don't prepare yourself for his name change that is sure to come? A name change is not the end of the world for Steen.


----------



## CMDeluxe

One thing that makes me think his name will be change is that pic he posted of himself and Devitt he was wearing a t-shirt that just read FIGHT across, as opposed to Fight Steen Fight, and it was speculated, as Devitt was painted up, that they were doing photoshoots for WWE at the time.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

HHH did a conference call some time today. This stood out to me. :mark:



> Mike asked when we would see Kevin Steen and Fergal Devitt.
> HHH said that there was a plan in place. His goal is to bring them up in the biggest way possible. He said he wants to make sure that they are all put out there in the biggest way possible. He wants to make them all as big a star as possible.


Source: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/88...overmonday-night-war-conference-call.html?p=1


----------



## JohnCooley

ColtofPersonality said:


> HHH did a conference call some time today. This stood out to me. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/88...overmonday-night-war-conference-call.html?p=1



You need to make a thread about this.


----------



## DemBoy

ColtofPersonality said:


> HHH did a conference call some time today. This stood out to me. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/88...overmonday-night-war-conference-call.html?p=1


And apparently Steen is the Next Santino according to some here.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> Many months before the signing was "announced" on wwe.com, but right around the same time it was reported he signed.





> Source: KillSteenKill.com
> 
> KillSteenKill.com is no more.
> 
> After last week's school shooting in the US,
> 
> I want nothing to do with the word kill, ever again.
> 
> A new Website will be up in the New Year.
> 
> Happy Holidays to everyone.
> 
> - Kevin


This was around december of 2012 I think.


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> This was around december of 2012 I think.


Interesting but odd, because he was still wearing kill steen kill shirts at roh shows this past summer.


----------



## THANOS

Diezffects said:


> I know exactly what I'm talking about. You're the one who's being a typical indy mark trying to convince yourself that Steen is some huge signing for WWE on the same level as KENTA and Devitt. He's not, wake the fuck up. He's just a fat Indy guy who happens to be over in that circle, no one outside of Indy bubble knows or gives two shits about him. He's not an international star like KENTA and Devitt, hell he's not even a name when you go past the indy scene. WWE's fanbase doesn't even know of TNA top stars like AJ Styles, Roode, Aries, Joe, Magnus etc.. and they have had tonnes and tonnes more national TV exposure compared to him and you're sitting here acting like Steen is a big name.
> 
> At this point, Steen is no bigger than some body builder/Ex-Athlete being brought in the performance centre to train as a wrestler. Only thing that makes him superior is his experience but that doesn't make him a star or a name. So instead of wasting your time trying to convince yourself of that delusional "supposed" Steen stardom, why don't prepare yourself for his name change that is sure to come? A name change is not the end of the world for Steen.


They don't see Steen as a big star eh?



> Mike asked when we would see Kevin Steen and Fergal Devitt.
> HHH said that there was a plan in place. His goal is to bring them up in the biggest way possible. He said he wants to make sure that they are all put out there in the biggest way possible. He wants to make them all as big a star as possible.
> 
> Source: Pwinsider


That is from HHH's own mouth on a conference call. Maybe I'm going a bit far with this, but I don't think it would seem like much of a stretch to say that they see him as a big signing and want to ensure he becomes a global star in their company.


----------



## Mr. I

THANOS said:


> They don't see Steen as a big star eh?
> 
> 
> 
> That is from HHH's own mouth on a conference call. Maybe I'm going a bit far with this, but I don't think it would seem like much of a stretch to say that they see him as a big signing and want to ensure he becomes a global star in their company.


He also said at the last NXT tapings he made a speech to the NXT roster to say that three major talents, KENTA, Devitt and Steen were coming in and that they were going to be big deals, fast, and the NXT roster should use this as motivation to make themselves stand out and do their absolute best, so they won't be lost in the shuffle. 

But yeah, totally, he doesn't think Steen is anybody noteworthy.


----------



## truk83

Ithil said:


> He also said at the last NXT tapings he made a speech to the NXT roster to say that three major talents, KENTA, Devitt and Steen were coming in and that they were going to be big deals, fast, and the NXT roster should use this as motivation to make themselves stand out and do their absolute best, so they won't be lost in the shuffle.
> 
> But yeah, totally, he doesn't think Steen is anybody noteworthy.


I think the WWE should play right off of this. Steen should come out during Kenta's debut with Flair, and interrupt the "debut" of Kenta. His reasoning would be based on the fact that he is a much better talent, and deserves what Kenta has received. Steen is pissed that he had to sit backstage while a has been drunk, and a man who can barely see, and speak English are out here milking his time, Kevin "Fucking" Steen. Impromptu match?


----------



## Mr. I

truk83 said:


> I think the WWE should play right off of this. Steen should come out during Kenta's debut with Flair, and interrupt the "debut" of Kenta. His reasoning would be based on the fact that he is a much better talent, and deserves what Kenta has received. Steen is pissed that he had to sit backstage while a has been drunk, and a man who can barely see, and speak English are out here milking his time, Kevin "Fucking" Steen. Impromptu match?


Then you're mixing Steen and KENTA's debuts, and one of them has to lose that match. They should each have their own big debut.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really hope they debut individually and not like The Shield did.


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> Then you're mixing Steen and KENTA's debuts, and one of them has to lose that match. They should each have their own big debut.


Good point! I think a great way to debut Steen would be as a face to help Sami from an Ascension beatdown. Then they can team together and beat the Ascension who get called up after losing. From there, SteenZayn can have a 3 month reign as NxT tag champs before losing the titles, and Steen turning on Zayn. After that they can have a loser leaves NXT match that Steen wins and Zayn goes up to the main roster while Steen stays on NXT and becomes the world champion down there for awhile. I would only do 1 match between Steen and Zayn in Nxt in order to keep the fans wanting more when their are both on the main roster and have an appropriate spotlight on their rivalry.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

To be fair, I think he said that referring to everybody, not just those three. I listened to the call and he said that as an answer to some guy who asked if NXT guys would start getting more spots on Raw every week. But yeah, it's pretty obvious by now that Devitt, Kenta and Steen are not seen as just random guys.

By the way, someone asked if they were going to keep their names and if the company policy had changed and he said no, that everything is still the same and he's referring to them by their old names because he feels it doesn't make sense to simply ignore their past. From his response I think they will all get new names, Kenta included.


----------



## DoubtGin

Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight

Tomorrow [email protected] @WWE


----------



## THANOS

elhijodelbodallas said:


> To be fair, I think he said that referring to everybody, not just those three. I listened to the call and he said that as an answer to some guy who asked if NXT guys would start getting more spots on Raw every week. But yeah, it's pretty obvious by now that Devitt, Kenta and Steen are not seen as just random guys.
> 
> *By the way, someone asked if they were going to keep their names and if the company policy had changed and he said no, that everything is still the same and he's referring to them by their old names because he feels it doesn't make sense to simply ignore their past. From his response I think they will all get new names, Kenta included.*


Could you show me the link to where that was said, if you don't mind? I would be interested to read that because it contrdicts what we're seeing with WWE promoting "Kenta's debut" at Takeover on Monday Night RAW two nights ago. Kenta keeping his name already throws a wrench in that statement, if that's what Hunter said.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> To be fair, I think he said that referring to everybody, not just those three. I listened to the call and he said that as an answer to some guy who asked if NXT guys would start getting more spots on Raw every week. But yeah, it's pretty obvious by now that Devitt, Kenta and Steen are not seen as just random guys.
> 
> By the way, someone asked if they were going to keep their names and if the company policy had changed and he said no, that everything is still the same and he's referring to them by their old names because he feels it doesn't make sense to simply ignore their past. From his response I think they will all get new names, Kenta included.


That's not really what he said at all. He said rebranding guys is standard for WWE and and will continue to be but in certain cases it can be detrimental, such as KENTA. Signing KENTA, who is a name in Japan, and renaming him loses the marketing value of that name, because you can't sell KENTA to Japan as someone they've never heard of, it has to be KENTA. They have given zero sign of changing his name thus far, they've promoted him as KENTA, mentioned him on RAW, their flagship show, as KENTA, etc. 
He said some names, they will "ize" is (as in WWE-ize) but not completely change as that would ignore the value the name has built up. Such as for instance, naming Prince Devitt simply "Devitt". It's still his name and the name that would be well known in Japan, but it's WWE's version.


----------



## truk83

elhijodelbodallas said:


> To be fair, I think he said that referring to everybody, not just those three. I listened to the call and he said that as an answer to some guy who asked if NXT guys would start getting more spots on Raw every week. But yeah, it's pretty obvious by now that Devitt, Kenta and Steen are not seen as just random guys.
> 
> By the way, someone asked if they were going to keep their names and if the company policy had changed and he said no, that everything is still the same and he's referring to them by their old names because he feels it doesn't make sense to simply ignore their past. From his response I think they will all get new names, Kenta included.


Can you read, or do you understand when people speak? Have you been paying any attention at all? Kenta was on my television screen as well as millions of others being advertised as *"KENTA"*

At what juncture in any road on this Earth would there be any reason for a name change? They advertise Kenta, and debut Michael Yang, formerly Kenta? Do you just reject common sense, and reality in general? I am curious, because your ignorance has truly baffled me. Your immense level of stupidity meshed with a lack of common sense is just a mystery to me. Your naivety is the 8th Wonder of the World.


----------



## CesaroSection

THANOS said:


> Could you show me the link to where that was said, if you don't mind? I would be interested to read that because it contrdicts what we're seeing with WWE promoting "Kenta's debut" at Takeover on Monday Night RAW two nights ago. Kenta keeping his name already throws a wrench in that statement, if that's what Hunter said.


http://www.blogtalkradio.com/prowre...restlingnet-podcast--triple-h-conference-call

Listen from 21 minutes in, question comes at about 21:20 about them keeping their names and HHH basically says that they are using their old names right now to get the most exposure(i.e. bring in fans of their from indies) but that they will be changing their names and that all 3 of them are involved in the name change process and are happy with it.


----------



## CesaroSection

truk83 said:


> Can you read, or do you understand when people speak? Have you been paying any attention at all? Kenta was on my television screen as well as millions of others being advertised as *"KENTA"*
> 
> At what juncture in any road on this Earth would there be any reason for a name change? They advertise Kenta, and debut Michael Yang, formerly Kenta? Do you just reject common sense, and reality in general? I am curious, because your ignorance has truly baffled me. Your immense level of stupidity meshed with a lack of common sense is just a mystery to me. Your naivety is the 8th Wonder of the World.


I agree that it would be bizarre to change his name after advertising the signing of KENTA, but you need to listen to exactly what HHH said. He said the policy hasn't changed(meaning name change will happen) and that it is to do with intellectual property. 

HHH then went on to say that a large portion of fans will not know who KENTA is so a name change wouldn't matter, but that you can't bury your head in the sand and forget where he was come from.


----------



## KurtOrton

Kenta will be keeping his name. You don't hype up someone like that and then suddenly change their name. I know they think wrestling fans are idiots but there are some standards.

Devitt and Steen could be different as they have't been hyped for a debut yet. I hope they keep their names but get some kind of nickname they go by more.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> That's not really what he said at all. He said rebranding guys is standard for WWE and and will continue to be but in certain cases it can be detrimental, such as KENTA. Signing KENTA, who is a name in Japan, and renaming him loses the marketing value of that name, because you can't sell KENTA to Japan as someone they've never heard of, it has to be KENTA. They have given zero sign of changing his name thus far, they've promoted him as KENTA, mentioned him on RAW, their flagship show, as KENTA, etc.
> He said some names, they will "ize" is (as in WWE-ize) but not completely change as that would ignore the value the name has built up. Such as for instance, naming Prince Devitt simply "Devitt". It's still his name and the name that would be well known in Japan, but it's WWE's version.


I don't know if you actually listened to his response but I posted an almost exact transcript of it in the Kenta thread. I think you read way too much into it because his reply wasn't very clear at all. However, from what I could understand, and CesaroSection understood it the same way, the name changes are going to happen eventually. It's very strange that he said that while Kenta is advertised under his real name but maybe he'll only change his name when he goes to the main roster, who knows. Or maybe he won't change it at all but one thing is certain, HHH never mentioned anything about marketing or a name change being detrimental, he just said that people know who he is so he's going to take advantage of that. 

Devitt is his real last name so I don't think WWE can trademark it.



truk83 said:


> Can you read, or do you understand when people speak? Have you been paying any attention at all? Kenta was on my television screen as well as millions of others being advertised as *"KENTA"*
> 
> At what juncture in any road on this Earth would there be any reason for a name change? They advertise Kenta, and debut Michael Yang, formerly Kenta? Do you just reject common sense, and reality in general? I am curious, because your ignorance has truly baffled me. Your immense level of stupidity meshed with a lack of common sense is just a mystery to me. Your naivety is the 8th Wonder of the World.


:lol Dude, do you think I write things just to make you angry? Go listen to his conference call and then reply. You're making yourself look like a major idiot with this response.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't know if you actually listened to his response but I posted an almost exact transcript of it in the Kenta thread. I think you read way too much into it because his reply wasn't very clear at all. However, from what I could understand, and CesaroSection understood it the same way, the name changes are going to happen eventually. It's very strange that he said that while Kenta is advertised under his real name but maybe he'll only change his name when he goes to the main roster, who knows. Or maybe he won't change it at all but one thing is certain, HHH never mentioned anything about marketing or a name change being detrimental, he just said that people know who he is so he's going to take advantage of that.
> 
> Devitt is his real last name so I don't think WWE can trademark it.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Dude, do you think I write things just to make you angry? Go listen to his conference call and then reply. You're making yourself look like a major idiot with this response.


"John Cena" is trademarked to fuck by WWE, and that's Cena's real, full name. They can most certainly trademark "Devitt" on its own.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> "John Cena" is trademarked to fuck by WWE, and that's Cena's real, full name. They can most certainly trademark "Devitt" on its own.


Yeah you're right. I thought there was a difference between trademarking and registering but it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## twztid_lestat

And...NXTs roster...is now better than Wwe's main. Kenta, Devitt, Pac, Steen, Zayn...just...wow.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Excited for Steen, and Devitt, but surprised people's reactions regarding what HHH said. I don't think he went OTT or out the box with his reply, just what was expected; did we really expect him to reply with? Not really sure, they're not high on my list. Of course HHH a) Sees them as a legitimate part of WWE'S future or he wouldn't have had them/let them be signed, and b) is going to talk them up rather than put them down.

Can't wait, though.


----------



## truk83

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't know if you actually listened to his response but I posted an almost exact transcript of it in the Kenta thread. I think you read way too much into it because his reply wasn't very clear at all. However, from what I could understand, and CesaroSection understood it the same way, the name changes are going to happen eventually. It's very strange that he said that while Kenta is advertised under his real name but maybe he'll only change his name when he goes to the main roster, who knows. Or maybe he won't change it at all but one thing is certain, HHH never mentioned anything about marketing or a name change being detrimental, he just said that people know who he is so he's going to take advantage of that.
> 
> Devitt is his real last name so I don't think WWE can trademark it.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Dude, do you think I write things just to make you angry? Go listen to his conference call and then reply. You're making yourself look like a major idiot with this response.


Nope. You are wrong. Kenta is being advertised as Kenta. I did read the conference call, and I still can't figure out what it is you don't understand. You are a fool. Let's just tell the world Kenta is arriving, but when he shows up live we'll just call him "The Blue Dragon". Give it up dude.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I understood H's response to be saying, we still have the policy in place of changing names, but at the same time we are willing to be flexible and when a guy comes in who has an outside fan base and name recognition already, we are going to try to take advantage of that. 

So I wouldn't be surprised if Kenta kept his name because they are likely trying to use him to attract Japanese fans and they know him as Kenta. Devitt, having been a big player in NJPW, may also fall into the same category. Steen, on the other hand, has a fan base of mostly North American fans who likely watch WWE already or would follow Steen regardless of his name, so I would expect a new name for him.


----------



## truk83

papercuts_hurt said:


> I understood H's response to be saying, we still have the policy in place of changing names, but at the same time we are willing to be flexible and when a guy comes in who has an outside fan base and name recognition already, we are going to try to take advantage of that.
> 
> So I wouldn't be surprised if Kenta kept his name because they are likely trying to use him to attract Japanese fans and they know him as Kenta. Devitt, having been a big player in NJPW, may also fall into the same category. Steen, on the other hand, has a fan base of mostly North American fans who likely watch WWE already or would follow Steen regardless of his name, so I would expect a new name for him.


Thank you. Finally someone with some fucking sense around here. Jesus Christ. fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here

If vince sees him on a raw, I can imagine him saying....'ugh, he doesn't have the look''.


----------



## CesaroSection

KurtOrton said:


> Kenta will be keeping his name. You don't hype up someone like that and then suddenly change their name. I know they think wrestling fans are idiots but there are some standards.
> 
> Devitt and Steen could be different as they have't been hyped for a debut yet. I hope they keep their names but get some kind of nickname they go by more.


Is that so? Looks like I was right and you were wrong.


----------



## Mr. I

CesaroSection said:


> Is that so? Looks like I was right and you were wrong.


Gee dude, bully for you.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

truk83 said:


> Nope. You are wrong. Kenta is being advertised as Kenta. I did read the conference call, and I still can't figure out what it is you don't understand. You are a fool. Let's just tell the world Kenta is arriving, but when he shows up live we'll just call him "The Blue Dragon". Give it up dude.


LOL



Ithil said:


> That's not really what he said at all. He said rebranding guys is standard for WWE and and will continue to be but in certain cases it can be detrimental, such as KENTA. Signing KENTA, who is a name in Japan, and renaming him loses the marketing value of that name, because you can't sell KENTA to Japan as someone they've never heard of, it has to be KENTA. They have given zero sign of changing his name thus far, they've promoted him as KENTA, mentioned him on RAW, their flagship show, as KENTA, etc.
> He said some names, they will "ize" is (as in WWE-ize) but not completely change as that would ignore the value the name has built up. Such as for instance, naming Prince Devitt simply "Devitt". It's still his name and the name that would be well known in Japan, but it's WWE's version.


LOL



truk83 said:


> Can you read, or do you understand when people speak? Have you been paying any attention at all? Kenta was on my television screen as well as millions of others being advertised as *"KENTA"*
> 
> At what juncture in any road on this Earth would there be any reason for a name change? They advertise Kenta, and debut Michael Yang, formerly Kenta? Do you just reject common sense, and reality in general? I am curious, because your ignorance has truly baffled me. Your immense level of stupidity meshed with a lack of common sense is just a mystery to me. Your naivety is the 8th Wonder of the World.


LOL


----------



## KurtOrton

CesaroSection said:


> Is that so? Looks like I was right and you were wrong.



Not really. They still changed his name, yes but they didn't just do it out of the blue. They actually did it the right way with introducing him first then him coming out to announce the name change. If they just announced him as Hideo Itami, they would have been stupid.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

elhijodelbodallas said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Every thread I see you in, you're always in the middle of a heated argument. It isn't a debate because it's usually you're right and their wrong and paragraphs long. 

Some people just rub others the wrong way, I guess.


I was hoping for Steen to debut last night; Zayn wins the title due to a Steen run in. Makes no sense but I would have loved it.


----------



## RiverFenix

He needs to do something with his look, or currently lack there of. I think he should sport a mohawk, not anything spiky or high, but more the Chuck Liddell variety - skin on the sides, a "buzzhawk" on top.


----------

